# How do you deal with knitting method "snobbiness"?



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.

For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.

I ran into another knitter and commented about learning the new method, and she more or less told me "It's about time you learned to knit the right way." Looking back over the last few years, I realized that this attitude was more prevalent than I thought, and I'd encountered it in more subtle ways before. (Yes, I'm a bit obtuse when it comes to noticing such things right off!)

I was astonished, and rather hurt at this proclamation. Don't all of the various knitting methods make the same two stitches that we all use to make beautiful garments and toys and blankets and socks? I can't see that knitting English is "wrong" in any way at all!

I'm told by Continental knitters that it is faster than English knitting. But my grandmother could turn out three children's sweaters in a week back when my two sisters and I were starting elementary school--and she used only the English style, so speed doesn't seem like an adequate reason to move solely to Continental knitting. 

Besides, making things fast is not why I knit. I like the serene, rhythmic flow of a strand of yarn becoming something for someone to love in my hands, and rushing the process would spoil the relaxation I get from it.

Am I just thin-skinned, or have other knitters run into this idea that knitting "English" isn't good enough?


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit also...I am not even sure what style it is, but it works and that's all that matters. Keep enjoying what you do and ignore the comments of people who are clueless and rude.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

There is no "right" way to knit, to my mind. However you knit that obtains the desired result is the "right" way.


----------



## SUSSALA (Jul 28, 2012)

HI!!! I was taught "continental" as a child and have run into this snobbiness but u know, I just laugh and say old habits die hard.. but the woman who told u it's about time u learn to knit the right way,probably would have said that if you were baking bread etc...
I have known ppl like that all my life ...yet I do things my way ( unless your way looks better)  just keep knitting which ever way works for YOU..and %^$$# the rest!!! FYI..the speed kniter of the world knits English....


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I knit how I was taught and that will probably be English, I did not know there were other forms of knitting until this started up on the forum. Does it really matter which way we knit, be it R handed, L. Handed or continental, the important thing(as far as I am concerned) is that it is enjoyed while doing it and the same goes for crochet also. I find both relaxing and seeing the pleasure on the face of whoever the garment etc is for is more than enough pleasure for me

Sheila


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


*chuckles* I do think you are being just a wee bit "thin-skinned" about this. For ages upon ages, knitters have always joked around about their individual styles being the "right" way to knit. You just laugh about these comments and proclaim your knitting style the right way! lol, it matters not what method of knitting style you use, only that you knit the stitches, hmmmm, or purl them!

I really dont see these comments as being "snobby" but rather from the humanities' point of need within us to be right about their own stuff. No one likes to be wrong. But the knitting right way or wrong way does not exist even though at times these comments do come out.

Within the continental style of knitting there are so many variations on it. Same with the English throw style. Then there is the Portuguese style. There is kooking. So many styles to knit by and they are all great styles. You choose the one/s that are comfortable for you.

Also the continental knitting does go faster for some, but not for everyone. But then, knitting is not about speed, but rather it is about enjoying the knitting world and the journey of the yarns and stitches as they wind and travel over the fingers and needles. Zoe


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You should knit the way you want to and enjoy it!! There are always people that want to hurt and put down others. Maybe there is something in their lives that we don't know about so I just move away. My mother in law had a very bitter tongue so I guess I had practice! Have fun knitting!!


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Some people always have to upset or make a snide comment to enable them to have a good day. Ignore them or you could ask them if that made them feel better. You and the people you knit for are happy and she doesn't matter. Love and hugs .


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Doesn't really matter. I happen to knit continental it but occasionally I throw. I think because I used to crochet so much. It is a comfort thing. My mother stuck her long needles under her arm and throw. She knit like a house on fire . My girlfriend does not hold one needle and puts it against her stomach and throws. She knits at a speed that is unbelievable. My friends mostly throw. It is what ever you are comfortable with. Don't let anyone tell you one way or another way is correct. Doesn't matter you only need to knit and purl and however you get that accomplished is a ok.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I have been told BY KPers! that there is no right or wrong way to knit. If the article turns out looking good, then keep knitting the way you enjoy knitting.


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

I am with you...I knit to relax and am fasinated by the creation of whatever I knit. No races, no speed, just glory in the ability to make something from "string"!!!! I am always amazed at the beauty of relaxing and creating something so beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

There is a saying here on KP... "There are no knitting police" I just so happen to knit continental after being taught to knit English style, I find it easier for me I consider myself ambidextrous and for my serenity it works much better for me.. My brain was fighting the right hand doing the majority of the work.. it worked out OK it just wasn't relaxing for me. But the way you do it works for you and you shouldn't feel like you are suppose to change.. that is wrong.. I also don't think your being thin skinned either... I was told by a co-worker that I knit wrong.. my feelings werent hurt either but I was not happy and took a great dislike to her after that flippant remark. I also get upset when someone wants to learn something new and lots of people say to do it a different way because they find it much easier... there are some of us that crave learning it all.. we want to learn all the techniques there are and to use all differnt tools too. I see it often here on KP.. its sad.. I don't let it stop me from trying new things just because its too hard for them.. ... I had hopes to learn color work this year.. I may still.. I'm just needing to find the time, take the workshop and practice!!!


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

I've encountered the same kind of people. Just try to ignore it. Like you said there are only 2 stitches, knit and purl. How they get there doesn't make a difference. Can you look at a finished product and discern the method that was used to make it? No one can. The only reason I can see to change would be if one had some kind of physical difficulties that would hinder movement. Enjoy what you do and don't worry about uptight people. It's hard enough to find and keep joy in this world today.


----------



## suemili48 (Jan 28, 2011)

There are no knitting police,'nuf said.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I throw and no intentions of changing! Do what makes you happy! Maybe she is jealous that your work is better than hers


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I just smile sweetly (even if it kills me) and reply "Different strokes for different folks." Who cares as long as it makes you happy and the end product is useful and beautiful!!!!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I am fascinated by all the different knitting methods (watch how if it is o.k. with knitter), but the end result is always the same.
Just ignore the un-kind comment's and knit your way :thumbup:


----------



## ontheriver (Mar 16, 2013)

When I wanted to learn to knit I was in my 60s. Well I went to the local yarn shop and they tried to teach me English style. I just couldn't get it. They asked if I crocheted and I did so they decided since I already held the yarn in my left hand they would try continental. It just worked for me and I haven't looked back BUT however you knit doesn't matter as long as you do. Right??


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Many years ago during a home economics class we had a knitting lesson. The dragon teacher saw my method of one needle cast on and took my knitting pulled it off the needles and proceeded to show me how to cast on using two needles. It was uncomfortable for me so when she left the room I pulled it out started again and then later in class she commented on how much better my knitting was. I was too scared to tell her it was my way not hers. My only rebellion in school. I was such a rebel. Lol


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm glad I had no knitters around me when I was first learning to knit. There are no words to describe my style. After getting more confident I tried continental but could not do it. I then tried "flicking" and after lots of practice to get the right tension I finally got it. I'm happy with my method and don't care what anyone thinks of it!


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

When I stared to knit I would have found it easier to knit continental but there was no one to teach me - No You Tube - and I think my Mom was a Flicker. I am a flicker (never knew this term until I started reading KP). One day I will learn continental but for now my stitches are even. my speed is reasonable and I can hold one colour in each hand - so what if I don't do it the same as someone else. I try to learn different ways to do things You Tube again and if it works ok, if not there are other ways that will. I only knit for the ones I want to and only on my time line. PS one day I will master continenl.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry that you've had such a hurtful experience!! I'm a continental method knitter, simply because that's the way I was taught many years ago, and I crochet, so this method was a natural transition to me. You are absolutely correct...in hand knitting, there are two basic stitches, the knit and the purl (actually only one stitch, because the purl is the back side of the knit)...how a person creates these stitches is simply a matter of preference, and usually based upon the way that they were taught!

I just recently taught myself how to throw the working yarn with my right hand because I was doing some color work, and I have to tell you...I think that throwing the yarn is really difficult (because it's new to me)...I admire knitters who can use multiple methods to knit! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, so she's a knitting goddess and her way is best, is it? Don't people like that make you sick? I learned the English style about a million years ago, and I've tried to learn other styles, never knew there were so many. Old habits die hard. Just keep doing what makes you happy. That's what knitting is for.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I first crocheted for years, then decided I liked the look of knitted items better and taught myself from a book to knit (instructions were English method [throw]). Years later I watched a tv show where they were knitting Continental. That called to me and, since I was already used to holding working yarn in my left hand, it seemed more natural to me.

I still occasionally knit the throw method - especially when I'm having to tink. When I decide to challenge myself with fair isle, I'm sure I'll be glad I can do either method.

So I agree with the consensus here that whatever way is comfortable for you is the best way. There is no wrong way. And....there are no knitting police.


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you, everyone for your comments. I'll have to remember that phrase, "There are no knitting police," for the next time I encounter another person like the one I mentioned. 

I hope all of your projects turn out beautifully, no matter what method you are using!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> Am I just thin-skinned, or have other knitters run into this idea that knitting "English" isn't good enough?


 Don't let it get you down. Too bad that snob doesn't know about the Russian way, the Turkish way, etc. They are all correct for the folks who use them. There's no "right" or "wrong" way, just the way that gets the results YOU want. 
:XD:


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rude snobby people are just rude snobby people. Snack bars, cleaning product, pet supplies, methods, favorites.... it doesn't matter, some folks need to lift themselves above you so they can feel better. Once you figure that out you can just go long and enjoy life. I like all kinds of stuff and methods and favorites other folks turn their noses at, life is too short for nonsense. Enjoy your life, they can be miserable is they like!


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Knitting is supposed to make us happy, so which ever way you choose to knit, is the right way. When someone makes you feel bad about your knitting it is saying more about that person than you. I say "yea" for diversity, it gives us more to talk about, more to learn about and the end result is we are all better knitters for it.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Until I came to KP I thought there was only one way to knit, my way, the way my Mum taught me. I then watched my my MIL, and she holds her wool/yarn in her left hand, I throw, but we both make awesome items.

I believe we each have our own style, and that is the one best for each of us personally. There is not right way. It doesn't stop us from trying other ways but what feels best for you is the right way. 

I also throw when I crochet and my MIL holds her wool in her left hand


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yours as well.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


You too? No, you are not thin-skinned. There are some people who think "their" style of knitting is the only correct way. I also "throw" the yarn because that is how I learned. I took a beginning knitters class at the local yarn shop (LYS).

I was criticized once in front of a group for throwing the yarn. It really embarrassed me and I felt very self-conscious. The same person also criticized my use of circulars, saying she didn't know how I could knit "with those claws." But I still throw the yarn and knit with claws -- that's how I like it.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I throw too! Keeps me in good practice for tossing balls for the doggies!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Just smile sweetly, and say I am learning the right way "My Way"


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I think that there is no right or wrong way to knit! I have tried several ways and will probably try several more before I put my needles down for the last time- not for a long time, the good Lord willing! It is all about the pleasure you derive from what you are doing and the love you put into it. There are always some who think the way they do it is the only and/or best way. I just smile and continue 1 stitch at a time. Enjoy the way you do things and don't drop a stitch over it!


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

I can do both, however being older now, I find the 
continential way less stressful on the wrists after
a while if I knit for a long while. Plus I crochet, the 
cont way is similar in hand movements.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Different styles of knitting are not right or wrong, they are just different. I say knit the way you like to knit and ignore snobbish comments.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Why do you care about what people think about "how" you knit? It all comes out the same. I started out continental and switched to a thrower. Yep, I do think you're being way too thin skinned about this non-issue. Knit how you like and enjoy!


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Continental is closer to crocheting than throwing or English, so some people like it better. I learned it because someone said it was a better way to teach a lefty. I hated the purl sitch, kept dropping them, the Continental knit wasn't bad, but I'm use to the English way. Some people like to feel superior than others, I'm with Shelly51, she was probably jealous. You knit the way you feel comfortable with and forget the know it alls.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Whenever someone complains about my knitting method, that I haven't cut my hip length hair, the fact that I don't wear a prosthesis to hide the fact that I've had a mastectomy(18 years ago), I just say"That's funny, and you said it with a straight face". You have no idea how quickly they become silent and back away.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I learned by throwing and take my hand off the needle but my knitting is neat. Because of knitting this way, I am a slow knitter and would love to speed it up so I gave continental a good try but my knitting wasn't neat and I just couldn't get a regular gauge so gave it up. The knitting group I am in now at my local library all knit like I do. I was really surprised by that and I am feeling right at home.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I picked up the knack of knitting by watching others and they were all throwers. I taught a young girl how to knit and I'm amazed at how she knits and it isn't any way I've ever observed but her fingers fly as fast as a flea on a dog. She enjoys it and that is what matters. We all have different levels of success as well.

And I also think some comments that are perceived as snobby probably really aren't meant since we also all have different ways of expressing ourselves. I answered a PM awhile ago and the KPer had her foot on my neck with her response. She doesn't know me and if she did, she'd realize what I was trying to say and that her perception was off.

Oh well.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No your not,we all have our own way of knitting,who knows if this is the right way and this is the wrong way,i have my own style it serves me very well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

An old boss of mine said to me years ago....."If it ends up looking the way you want it to when you a done, you did it the right way". There is more than one way to do almost everything.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I knit the English style but I don't throw. It's the way I was taught as a child. You can get a good speed with it, but I prefer to knit slowly. I enjoy the whole experience of knitting, the wool sliding through my fingers, the rhythm of needles, the peace and relaxation it brings. There isn't one way of knitting - it's a personal experience.


----------



## cjws (Apr 20, 2013)

Believe it or not , this thing about right or wrong had implications during the time of World War II . My mother knitted in the subway in London continental style ( she was a refugee from Vienna) and a lady told her "you knit like the enemy". Being a refugee it was an eerie feeling to be considered the enemy!!!!
So it is not always is all about who knits better but also who you are!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My grandmother taught me continental and that's how I always knitted, until I went to college. There, the women were 'throwers" and I thought that their hands looked so graceful that I retaught myself to knit that way, and that's how I knit now. My sister still knits continental. However, when I knit that way, my purl stitches come out twisted.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lefty< i switch around so much i sometimes have to stop and knit the stitch how it hangs, and make myself do it one way or the other! its loop de loop for me...no right way no wrong way...my only objective is GRD< git r done...lol...although, the tip last week, using a smaller needle for your purl rows, was wonderful! made all the difference in the world in my stockinette! ty...let her be snob, it makes her happy< hehehehe


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Who cares how anyone knits? I knit the way I'm comfortable doing it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

There is no right or wrong way to knit. It is a hurtful thing to say and it doesn't mean that you are thin skinned. You have feelings same as us all, some are more sensitive then others. I am teaching my girlfriend to crochet and I have instructed to hold the yarn my way because it is easier for me to teach her, plus the way I hold my yarn is to keep control of the tension. If you were to do tunisian crochet you hold the yarn a different way, the lady instructing me told me to hold the yarn her way. I was uncomfortable and said that I would prefer to hold it my way because I crochet.

Don't take it to heart, just dismiss it as a rather horrible person.


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

how are the continental and the english style of knitting different? can someone explain to me what is meant by throwing when knittening and how it is done? i probably sound fairly dumb but i have not been knitting long and haven't heard of alot of these terms you more experienced kintter use when talking on this site. i thank you in advance for any answer anyone can give me.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry you ran into "Crabby Appleton" Don't her or anyone else get you down. I was taught to knit using the throwing method. About 2 years ago I saw the continental technique on TV, I liked what I saw, so I taught myself. I use both methods now. Do what makes you happy, do what is comfortable for you to work with. I hope you'll post photos of your work. Happy Knitting!!


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Why is it that some people think their way of doing things or thinking is the only acceptable way? I think my comment to someone who criticised how I knit would be 'that's the way my mum/granny taught me and if it was good enough for them it's good enough for me', or you could say 'my mum/granny taught me to knit this way and if I do it any other way they'll come back to haunt me'.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knit Eastern European Continental and I'm constantly told I knit "wrong". Been doing it this way for nearly 50 years. I've learned to just ignore the "knitting police".


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think any way a person likes, loves is confortable with or even if its the only way they knit is THE RIGHT WAY. I do the throw method. Its the way I learend how to do on pencils. I can knit just as fast as one of the ladies in my knitting group that does it the continetal way. So my saying is You go your way and I'll go mine.


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't encountered the snobbery...fortunately.

The differing styles of knitting were, however, a valuable teaching tool with my son.He struggled with learning in earlier years of school but learned his skills in "different" ways. His nonna knitted in the continental way and sweaters "dropped" off her needles effortlessly. I referred to my "throwing" style as a total body workout - we both ended up with the same sweater...in different ways.

He just made the Dean's Honours list pursuing a new career and diploma as a mature student in college.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit the British way, being as I am Welsh and as far as I am concerned it;s the right way for me. I had a lady once commented on the way I did needlepoint, she said I was wrong, so I told her to mind her own business. Do what suits you best.


----------



## aerdna53 (Dec 22, 2011)

I blame Knitting Paradise for this ; I didn't even know there were other ways to knit, I also thank you for all the joys and new lessons I have learnt.


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I am a 'thrower'. It is how I learned some 50 years ago and I am quite content with it. I actually tried to do it the 'continental' way because it looked like it might be less tiring on the hands, but can't seem to get it. I am happy with myself just the way I am.


----------



## helcia50 (Mar 24, 2013)

To me knitting is knitting as long as you are having fun. It is knit and purl no matter what. You just keep on going and don't worry about what others say. I have my own way of doing it that my mother taught me many years ago.As long as the pattern comes out right and you are happy with it, that is all that matters. Keep in knitting and smiling.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Good on you Rose knit, a girl after my own heart. I would have told her to mind her own business too, I am English from Surrey.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Do what you love the way you love. Nothing is the same for all of us. Not sure what you would call the way I work but can tell you am self taught from a book I purchased at KMart as teenager. 
Think of it as decorating your home, everbody has different taste. 
Don't worry about what others say but don't close your mind to another way. Then work the way you best enjoy.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am in total agreement with you, I also knit the way you do and it suits me just fine!!!


Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I knit the way I want just like I walk the way I want and write the way I want.I do it my way and not have to follow others because they think their way is right and besides who really cares?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> There is no "right" way to knit, to my mind. However you knit that obtains the desired result is the "right" way.


This lady says it all. Just enjoy.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> .....ran into another knitter and commented about learning the new method, and she more or less told me "It's about time you learned to knit the right way." .... Don't all of the various knitting methods make the same two stitches that we all use to make beautiful garments and toys and blankets and socks? I can't see that knitting English is "wrong" in any way at all!
> 
> Am I just thin-skinned, or have other knitters run into this idea that knitting "English" isn't good enough?[/quote
> 
> People sometimes think that to agree that someone else's method is right that it makes them wrong. No one method is wrong, especially if it works for you. Just consider the source and why they feel that way and continue to knit the way it works for you! There are different methods because there are different people with different needs and interests. We should be willing to learn from each other...that's so much more interesting!


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm intrigued about this. I have always knitted the way I was taught which apparently is the English way. I didn't realise there was another way until I saw some instructional videos which I found quite fascinating. I now want to try the other way. If there are more ways of doing a thing try them all and settle for the one you like. I just love diversity.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Like I do for any kind of snobbiness--ignore it!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

That is very sad. There is no right or wrong way to knit. Whatever you are the most comfortable with. I can knit either way. My grandmother taught me the continental way and that is easiest for me, but I would certainly not call it the "right" way. There are ladies in my knitting group that knit by throwing and can knit circles around me. DO WHAT SUITS YOU BEST and enjoy your craft.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh for heavens sake!!! People and their attitudes are amazingt. Knit the way that pleases you. Yes, knitting is supposed to be meditative and just maybe the way your grandmother taught you to knit brings fond, relaxing memories. I am a continental knitter and have been such a knitter for 50 years, this is the way I ws taught and even though I have tried "throwing" I go back to when I was taught and what is my way and it relaxes me. Be happy, knit alot and do it " Your Way".


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Knit however you want and pay no attention to rude people!


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

you are not thin skinned ,everyone is the master of their own way of knitting .i am sure that the finished produts all look the same .enjoy your knitting style ..its yours.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally I have not got a clue as to continental, English, Portuguese or throwing, frogging etc etc. I just knit and enjoy it. I have a friend who makes comments about things like that (not knitting though cos she cant knit). She does not mean anything by it, it is just her way and I


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I believe that is Frank Sinatras song " I did it my way". ( chuckle )


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally I have not got a clue as to continental, English, Portuguese or throwing, frogging etc etc. I just knit and enjoy it. I have a friend who makes comments about things like that (not knitting though cos she cant knit). She does not mean anything by it, it is just her way and I love her anyway.


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

i just thought i would add i dont even know what english or continental is........!!!!!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


Rhyselle, I have noticed that there a quite a few "method snobs" right here on KP, too. I have seen quite a few snide remarks about "throwing" being a waste of effort and precious time, amongst other comments of "awkward"and even a few "why would you *ever* want to knit that way?" I was really taken aback, when I read such comments As if faster is somehow better. Or one method is more "correct" than another. I learned how to knit from books, and by trial and error. Both of my grandmothers died before my desire to learn to knit and crochet came about. I had no other relatives or friends who showed the least interest in either craft, so I was on my own. I think that whatever "method" works for you, and produces the desired result, is the "right" way to knit. I knit to relax, to be creative, or to avoid boredom (occassionally). I am proud of the items I create, and everything I knit for someone else has a part of me permanently attached to it. It is always given with a lot of love knitted in. What could possibly be "wrong" about that? Just my opinion.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Just knit the way that best suits you. I have tried continental, but am too right handed to be happy with it. Historically, in England, the ladies gave up continental during the 1st World War, as it was considered unpatriotic.
Anecdotally, General Kitchener requested ladies kitting socks for soldiers not to seam the toes as it hurt their feet. Hence the "Kitchener" stitch.


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with all of you, there is no wrong way to knit; just two sticks and a string. Make those stitches how ever you knit, just enjoy what you are doing. And marvel at the creation when it's finished.

hugs to all,
Neenie


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I still use the throw method. Just cannot get comfortable with any other way. Sometime us old dogs just don't want to learn new tricks.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Have not run into that but I don't know that many other people that knit or crochet. I knit the way I was taught ant ti works for me. I have coworker that does crochet only and have watched her. She was always says that her hand and wrist hurts. After seeing how she holds her hook I know why. she has broken 2 acrylic hook, my feeling my be it is because of the stress she puts on the hook.


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

what is throwing i gave seen it referred to but dont know what it is ,


----------



## Killarneykat (Apr 29, 2013)

I also knit English style as that was where I was living when I learned to knit! I don't believe there wrong way to knit. I find the different methods interesting! I also knit to relax....sometimes falling asleep! Just continue to enjoy your craft!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

RobbiD said:


> Rhyselle, I have noticed that there a quite a few "method snobs" right here on KP, too. I have seen quite a few snide remarks about "throwing" being a waste of effort and precious time, amongst other comments of "awkward"and even a few "why would you *ever* want to knit that way?" I was really taken aback, when I read such comments As if faster is somehow better. Or one method is more "correct" than another. I learned how to knit from books, and by trial and error. Both of my grandmothers died before my desire to learn to knit and crochet came about. I had no other relatives or friends who showed the least interest in either craft, so I was on my own. I think that whatever "method" works for you, and produces the desired result, is the "right" way to knit. I knit to relax, to be creative, or to avoid boredom (occassionally). I am proud of the items I create, and everything I knit for someone else has a part of me permanently attached to it. It is always given with a lot of love knitted in. What could possibly be "wrong" about that? Just my opinion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

The RIGHT way for you is the way you do it, if you are happy and successful with it.

Some people just have to put their oar in the water. Don't let them rain on your parade.

Carol
flutesonline.com
Successful Sock Knitting for Beginners


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I taught myself english style to knit, and am learning continental to teach my left handed daughter to knit. Please don't feel too bad, IMHO there is no right or wrong way to knit, as long as your happy and comfortable with the way you knit don't worry about what others think. You knit for your own pleasure, and how you do it is upto you.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

hotske said:


> My mom taught me to knit also...I am not even sure what style it is, but it works and that's all that matters. Keep enjoying what you do and ignore the comments of people who are clueless and rude.


Yes, Rhyselle! Hotske is right! Those of us who crochet are often told that the way we hold the hook is wrong, too. Just be your creative self and take the above advice to enjoy and ignore.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Knit anyway you want to! Folks who look down on others because they something differnently than they do , are narrow minded and lost in a small,small , small hole! It does not matter how you knit, as long as you knit, if it brings you any pleasure, relaxation, satifaction or whatever term you put to it. I wonder what such a person would tell the individual who knitted with their feet and toes, because they have no hands, " you are doing it wrong!" MERCY


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


I have seen it on the net, but not quite so blatant....

However, one time, soon after I got married, my FIL's SO told me I was knitting the "continental way" but that was OK, because I was "probably taught" by my mother, and since she was English, that was the way they all knit.... I was slightly miffed, but continued to knit the way I was taught, and was completely confused by her terminology, because England is not part of the (European) continent...

Of course, I'm now learning (finally, but who could blame me) that the "continental" way is the "picking" and the other way, "throwing" is variously called English, American, or Canadian way... Also, I've heard the way my mother knit called "lever method" or "cottage knitting". I never got the hang of doing it that way, despite trying as a youngster to "copy" how she held her yarn, not realizing it was also how she held her needles.

Nowadays, when I run into someone who feels the need to criticize the way one holds yarn or needles, I hand them a piece of knitting, and ask them to tell me whether it was knit right handed, left handed, right footed, or while standing on one's head.... Making the point that if the end product looks like it should, then it doesn't matter how it got there!! A person can get where they are going by walking, biking, driving a car, riding a bus... doesn't matter how! (Wish I'd had the life experience and strength to tell that woman off all those years ago! Wasn't so much an insult as very condescending...."That's ok that you are knitting wrong because you don't know any better" )


----------



## Mkholton (Feb 1, 2013)

I teach knitting and demonstrate both ways, encouraging my students to find what works best for them.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautifully said, Zoe! Joan 8060


5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I do think you are being just a wee bit "thin-skinned" about this. For ages upon ages, knitters have always joked around about their individual styles being the "right" way to knit. You just laugh about these comments and proclaim your knitting style the right way! lol, it matters not what method of knitting style you use, only that you knit the stitches, hmmmm, or purl them!
> 
> I really dont see these comments as being "snobby" but rather from the humanities' point of need within us to be right about their own stuff. No one likes to be wrong. But the knitting right way or wrong way does not exist even though at times these comments do come out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I really don't see why any method would be considered "wrong" or "right", if the outcome is desirable. You are creating in a way that works for you! My mother taught me to "throw", with the right needle under my arm. While I took on the challenge of learning continental, just to learn something new, I still prefer to throw, since it's just more comfortable for me...and yes, when using straight needles, I still place the right needle under my arm! ;-)


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

There is no right or wrong way in knitting. It takes talent to create. No matter how. There is always some people who mistakenly think they know best, My opinion? best ignored!! :thumbup:


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Gee Whiz !! We seem to turn everything into a "competition" these days. I am self taught, am a leftie but knit rightie - and I throw. I might look like a geek when I knit, but my knitting comes out so nice !! Would we tell a Master Artist how to hold his/her paintbrush ? Or a Master Potter how to sit or throw ? It's silly. Do things the way you like and enjoy


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Until this post, I never knew there was another way of doing it or that I was using the 'wrong' method. Well, I am too old to change now.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Funny thing I have a sister in law who crotchets the English way. I mean it looks exactly like she's throwing and I ask her why she crocheted that way and she said because it's the only way I can make it work .. So more power to her she does it at least. She doesn't knit at all but if I were to teach her I would teach her the English method. And I knit continental. but would teach her English. sometimes I go on utube and look at all the different ways to knit and sometimes try them but when I sit down to knit I knit MY WAY which is how we all should knit.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Knit the way YOU want to. My knitting looks the same, no matter what method I use. I call comments like that "thoughtless remarks", and ignore them.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

The next time someone says something on how you knit. I would just tell them I have my way and you have your way. So Be it. Keep on knitting your way and enjoy. Be proud of what you make. Happy Knitting.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My soon to be daughter in law came over one day and Mum and I were knitting, she had brought her knitting and wanted help. She said to the both of us that we would probably laugh at the way she knit as she held the needles in a perculiar way. We didn't laugh at all, we did however show her things that she didn't know and she knitted a lovely pair of slippers for herself. 
It doesn't matter what style that a person knits in, it only matters that they are happy with the end product and that they enjoy what they are doing.


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I don't even know ...
which one is which...or which one i do!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

OK, call me really dumb, but what is English knitting and Continental knitting? I'm a new knitter and have no clue how I knit, nor did I know there were different styles of knit and purl.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

OK, call me really dumb, but what is English knitting and Continental knitting? I'm a new knitter and have no clue how I knit, nor did I know there were different styles of knit and purl.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Until I joined KP, I never knew there were different styles of knitting! One day at my knitting group, a woman was astounded at my "technique". She announced that I was a a "lever" ?!?. She went on to let the group know that I knit like the "Yarn Harlot". I smiled told her I wasn't familiar with said "Yarn Harlot", but I knit this way because I have been knitting for over 45 years it is more comfortable!


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

Let's see...you're learning a new process, practicing with discipline, allowing yourself more creative options, growing in your craft, and sharing with others in a sense of openness and gratitude. If others would rather be "right", apparently they don't GET IT yet. We'll just keep smiling and hope they also have the opportunity to grow. Knit with grace!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

These posts would give one the impression that many knitters feel that their own style of knitting is superior! You have English knitters telling Continental knitters that they need to learn the right way to knit and Continental knitters looking down on English knitters the same way!

I knitted English style for decades and changed to Continental after I began reading KP. I wouldn't go back! But that's MY business! How you knit is YOUR business! What's important is that we are doing something productive in a way that we enjoy doing it and that we are friends!

Virginia


----------



## coachchro (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy Knitting


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

In october of 2012 I had to take my husband to the hospital for a small procedure. And in the waiting area I for the first time met another knitter, she was taught by a lady and restarted to knit to help her through certain incidents in her life. I for the first time saw a women knit other than me, I was facinated and as she said her daughters asked her 'how she could knit as quick as she does in the way she held her needles' she just said it was how she was taught, but I loved her handwork, as she sat their making herself a black and gold speckeled cardigan I thought her to be a very talented lady indeed. No matter how you knit, as long as your happy with the end results.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

My granmother taught me to knit at the age of 4. ( *I* was 4, I have no idea how old Grandma was.) She taught me what she called "the old German way). It was many years later that I discoivered that "the old German way" is called "Continental".

Grandma said she wished she could teach me "the other way" because she thought it looked more "ladylike".

Obviously, the "ladylike"way is the English way of "throwing " the yarn.

The debate about which is the "right" way of knitting will go on forever. And which way is faster? Does it really matter?

Just knit, enjoy every minute of the process (yes, even the frogging...it's good therapy) and take pride in your work. Don't waste precious knitting time arguing about who's right!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Good grief!! I didn't know there were that many diff. ways to knit!! What's the diff. btwn English and Continental?? And what in the world does it mean to "throw"???


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

there is no cure for rud people and so called friends


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

janwalla said:


> There is no right or wrong way in knitting. It takes talent to create. No matter how. There is always some people who mistakenly think they know best, My opinion? best ignored!! :thumbup:


Hi Janwalla. I don't know which way you knit, I only know that it looks MARVELOUS! So, that being said, it MUST be the right way! Right?


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I'm not a fast knitter no matter which style I do.I knit for relaxation. I primarily knit the English or throw way and I'm happy with that.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> Hi Janwalla. I don't know which way you knit, I only know that it looks MARVELOUS! So, that being said, it MUST be the right way! Right?


Thank you RobbD are you sure you have the right"janwalla" ? lol
Im British so im a thrower? I have tried continental and sometimes use it, but like anyone, i slip back into whats comfortable!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Imagine how knitters roll their eyes when they see me sitting there with the receiving needle between my legs or dpns propped on my tummy! I was taught by a Scotch lady over 50 years ago and that is how she knit. She also could knit walking by squeezing the receiving needle under her arm. I like the way I knit, which I'm told is English, and, until arthritis bit into me, could make an adult sweater in about a week. Now that I don't make much for others, I can enjoy the creation process, listen to the clickety-click of my sticks, and dream as I knit.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just showed your post to my SIL. She chuckled and said that happened to her one time in a doctor's waiting room full of people. She pulled out a small ball of extra yarn and needles, which she learned years ago to carry with her for such occasions, and said, "Show me." The lady got red in the face, sputtered something about "not having time right now" and left. An older lady sitting nearby couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

janwalla said:


> Thank you RobbD are you sure you have the right"janwalla" ? lol
> Im British so im a thrower? I have tried continental and sometimes use it, but like anyone, i slip back into whats comfortable!


Yep. Got the right "janwalla". See ya back at the KAL. I'm finally out of the frog pond!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't see that it matters which way you knit, as long as you enjoy it and you are satisfied with the finished object xx


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been reading this sence early morning and believe its time to move on to another subject.I am going to push my broom now do I go from left or do I go right ? See how foolish that is just a example.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a hobby and meant to be enjoyable. If you were cranking out items to sell you would probably look to faster methods. She was likely either joking or an opinionated person. Either way, don't take offence.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Years ago I was knitting on a train in Italy and two women across from me kept poking each other and nodding as they watched. Finally, one of them reached over to take my knitting -- I thought she wanted a better look at my work. However, she decided to show me how to knit properly. She tucked the long needles under her arms and went to it. There was much sign language etc. Finally she handed my sweater back to me and I showed her that I really could make a few stitches continental style. She was obviuosly delighted that she'd "taught" me something. Then I went back to my usual method and she shook her head "no no".


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit like you, the way I learned over sixty years ago and am considered a fast knitter, probably because I have knitted so long. I enjoy what I do and have never encountered any of that. I may be wrong but The original knitting was the British style. I did not know the way I knit was called throwing until I got on this site. I have visions of throwing yarn which to me is funny. Back then I only knew of British and continental style. As for the person telling you to learn the right way I would have asked what made her such an expert and why it was of concern to her.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Phee said:


> I have been reading this sence early morning and believe its time to move on to another subject.I am going to push my broom now do I go from left or do I go right ? See how foolish that is just a example.


Had to laugh at this . . . my gram made us push the broom to the right as it was more ladylike! I push it in whatever manner will pick up the dirt! It's surprising to see someone else who still uses a broom! :thumbup:


----------



## destinyarnshop (Apr 6, 2013)

I own a yarn shop and have seen both styles of knitting in abundance. Frankly, I find the English method is neater and more consistent...almost all of the Continental knitters need to go down a needle size, as their stitches are looser, especially their purl rows. I'm sure this is not true for all who use this method, but I'm "just sayin"...
Happy knitting!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

How do I deal with knitting snobs? Ignore them. The rude will always be with us. Knit the way you are comfortable with and enjoy every little stitch.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

I taught myself to knit years ago -- English style. I believe it shouldn't matter the method, it's the enjoyment you get from doing what you're doing! And I enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Besides, making things fast is not why I knit. I like the serene, rhythmic flow of a strand of yarn becoming something for someone to love in my hands, and rushing the process would spoil the relaxation I get from it.

That is why I knit. So many knitters on KP say their products are not appreciated. I knit for relaxation and the flow of it as you have said, not so much to make a gift that someone will absolutely love. I cannot buy clothes for my three young granddaughters now, they are so specific, so why would I assume they would love something I knit. I knit for my own pleasure, and to distract some chronic pain I have from neuropathy.

Cheers, ginny


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Ignore them and go on. Letting these type of comments bother you doesn't hurt them, it hurts you. No one is worth making yourself miserable over. Keep knitting and keep creating and you'll be fine.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Do what you are more comfortable with.... hold your head high. Some just have to always be right... i was once told i knit wrong ... i was a right hander and the woman that told me i was doing it wrong was a lefty. Naturally its going to look like im doing it different than her. And im felt si bad i stopped knitting for several years just trying to get into it more this last year... so just keep going .....no way is wrong.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

my Mom taught me too, a sort of continental, but a backwards pearl stitch...I cannot change it, but for me it works.....as said, knit the way you like for the pleasure...not for others gratification. Just the fact that Mom taught me 70 yrs ago. is satisfaction enough for me...


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a wonderful knitting resource book. It suggested it would be convenient to know both ways of knitting so if you get tired using one method you could switch to the other. Absolutely nothing was said about one being better than the other. 

I belong to two different knitting groups and have encountered some continental knitting snobs while others who knit continental style simply knit without anything being said about their technique. I have taught myself to knit continental but I have trouble with the purl stitch. Since I have been knitting for many years, I am more comfortable being a thrower and I can knit more quickly with the method I use. Bottom line: I love to knit and I am enjoying myself.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


To support everyone else who has posted, do what is comfortable for you. I taught myself to knit English style when I was about 12. When I was in my 20's I saw someone knitting continental style and thought it was very clever so I taught myself to knit that way. Continental style is what I use most of the time. I also hold my yarn different when knitting and crocheting and get comments regarding that. There is always going to be someone out there who is going to comment on what and how you are doing it. One Easter I made little crochet chicks that you put plastic eggs in with treats. I made over 150 and gave them out at work. I got a lot of good feed back, but there was this one person who had to question everything, "why did I make them yellow and not other colors"? "Cause chicks are yellow" :roll: "Why did I leave a hole in the bottom"? "To put the plastic egg in" :roll: "Why did I put chocolate/candy in the eggs when I should know someone might not be able to eat it"? "Then don't eat it, you are an adult and can make your own choices". Well the next year she didn't get one of the pretty lacy crochet baskets I made with a plastic egg (yes they had candy in them). It doesn't matter what you do or how you do it someone will always find fault. If you are happy that is all that matters. If you want to learn to knit using another method then do it. I have tried several methods and always come back to what I know. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

A few people just have a narrower view of the world in general. We know there is no right or wrong way. I knit the way I am comfortable. I have experimented with a couple of different styles but have not had the desire to change. I just blow narrow minded comments off. I guess many of us have our prejudices.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

"It takes 21 days to make or break a habit."
"You can teach an old dog new tricks. It just takes longer."
What if the old dog is unwilling? I am not only an English knitter (just learned today there was another method) but I also knit through the back loop. It was 50 years before I learned I was doing it 'wrong.' I thought about it and decided why should I teach myself to do it differently when I was satisfied with the results.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I 'throw' as well. It works for me. I've a friend who learned to knit continental. We keep saying that we'll teach each other our way of knitting, not because it's better but because it's always good to learn new techniques. We still haven't gotten around to it yet.

As for that woman, she obviously wants to make herself 'big' by making you feel small. Ignore her.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I knit English and I'm a thrower...this old dog learned something new today before 9:30AM.

Now what am I going to do with the rest of the day...knit


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

As long as the product is what you want, I don't think it matters how you get there. Knitting has been developed independantly all over the world. Each culture has devised whatever method works for them. That is why there are so many ways to hold the yarn and the needles. How you learned is the best way for you to knit. If you feel compelled to learn other methods, then do so, but never appologize for your style. 
:thumbup:


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

"Besides, making things fast is not why I knit. I like the serene, rhythmic flow of a strand of yarn becoming something for someone to love in my hands, and rushing the process would spoil the relaxation I get from it."
Well said. Sometimes it's not about knitting, it's about good manners. 
Someone else who needs a laugh or a smile or a prayer.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

FarmerJo said:


> "It takes 21 days to make or break a habit."
> "You can teach an old dog new tricks. It just takes longer."
> What if the old dog is unwilling? I am not only an English knitter (just learned today there was another method) but I also knit through the back loop. It was 50 years before I learned I was doing it 'wrong.' I thought about it and decided why should I teach myself to do it differently when I was satisfied with the results.


Oh wow! I found my knitting soul mate :lol:. I knit continental but I also knit through the back loop. I do my purl different too. I am like you, I also did not know I was doing it "wrong" until I saw a demo on the computer (several actually). Oh well, too late now, I'm set in my ways :roll:


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

My mom taught me to knit English style. Once I knit a houndstooth sweater and it was a lifesaver to combine Continental for stranding. I can still remember my mother watching how it was done and then proclaiming" That is not a true knit". Sigh


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL - just do it the way you want. There are different ways of doing almost every art & craft. I was surprised when I came to Indiana & saw people crocheting with their hook held in their fist & making a downward stabbing motion going through the loops since I held my hook like a pencil & worked more on a horizontal plane. They were just as astounded at the way I worked, but we all achieved the same results. I think I am a thrower, but have used other methods too, especially since arthritis makes my hands hurt I sometimes change methods. As my Mother used to say "more than one way to defur a feline"


----------



## Cassietucker (Apr 14, 2013)

I travel by subway to work and find all different kinds of knitters and crocheters doing their work. along with me. I sat beside a women doing the Continental style (had to ask what it was, ha ha). It was amazing how fast she was. She was also knitting from an old sweater. I am and "English" knitter as that is the way my mother taught me. I tried the Continental but found it too difficult to learn. I believe that you knit or crochet the easiest way for you. Both do the job. My mother was a quick knitter and she could watch TV while knitting. So, it is really up to the individual person. I agree, it is the end product that really matters.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Confession time: I first learned to knit the English or throwing way but have just recently learned the Continental style which I now use. However, when knitting the English way I could take my knitting with me to the movies and knit away but still watch the show. The same when watching TV. Cannot do this with Continental.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I knit continental because that is the way I was taught 50 years ago. I also use the English style when doing color stranding. The two knitting groups tease me about the way I knit. I simply smile and say it gets the job done and I can finish a baby hat in 45 minutes. Don't let comments from others upset you just ignore them and do what makes you happy.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, if one of these "knitting snobs" saw me knitting, they'd probably run away screaming, tearing their hair out! I'm not even sure what method I use when I knit. I'm right handed, and was taught to knit by my left handed mom when I was about 10 or 11. I don't knit English or Continental. I'm unable to wrap the working yarn around my finger, it was just never comfortable. I use my left hand to wrap the yarn around the needle. I can knit fairly fast, and like the others have said, "if it works for you, who cares?" I should have someone make a video of me knitting, because it really does look kind of strange. But, I have been able to teach both my daughter and granddaughter how to knit as well!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

There are people, yes, even knitters, who MUST have someone to look down on so they feel better about themselves. Just consider such comments as so much hot air. "Whatever works" should be the "right" way.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Now I will have to go look up the difference between English and Continental, cause I am a neophyte and just knit/purl the "regular" way - whatever that is! hahaha!!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

If we REALLY wanted to knit "the right way", we would leave the knitting up to the men! Historically, knitting was invented by fishermen to make their nets. And during the Middle Ages membership in the knitting guilds was restricted to men and it was against the law for women to knit! This was done because it was thought that allowing women to knit would take too much time away from their other "household duties". So next time someone tells you you are doing it the "wrong" way, tell them that technically, it is "wrong" for us to be knitting at all! *LOL*


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Thin skinned? No way! My Mom taught me how to knit 40+ years ago; she was a "thrower" and I love every moment that I knit; it's peaceful and serene and, like you, the things I make hopefully (well, most of them LOL) will be thought of as being as "made with love" someday. My Mom passed away a year ago and every time I pick up my needles I think of her and what a great gift she passed on to me. I guess what I'm trying to say that there's many ways to do many things in life...knitting included


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

Rhyselle, you wrote:

"My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit."

Then you went on to discuss how a critical woman's remark made you feel.

I taught myself how to knit, from a little Coats and Clark's pamphlet I bought in the five-and-dime. I've knitted whole dresses, besides sweaters, afghans, you name it. Until today, until I read your letter and looked up a video to see the two methods demonstrated, I couldn't have told you which method was called what. You've led me to solve a mystery I've noticed for years - how the heck Jane Marple is knitting in the Joan Hicksen films. It's English! And now I know I'm continental.

I'm not emotionally attached, but there's no question after fifty years of doing it my way, I'm neurologically attached to my method. I supposed trying the English method would be good for my synapses, so perhaps I'll try that, just to develop neural pathways. A glass of wine should ease the pain a little! But the "right way"? Give me strength.

On the other hand, my mother taught me to crochet. And I will never cease to see her hands when I look down at mine. I'm a living connection to someone precious who is now gone. A couple of years ago, my sister-in-law who is just okay as a person, and HER sister-in-law who is the opposite of even okay as a person, saw me crocheting and both roared with laughter: "Do you move your needle that much every time you take a stitch?"

I can't even be bothered to find a video to show me some "method" other than the one I'm using. Because the motions I use are so comfortable and familiar to me, like bedroom slippers, I have no intention of trying a different method, neurons be darned. But obviously this derision which I experienced from these women stuck with me for - what - seven or eight years now?

Here's the point of my rambling note: Your grandmother taught you. My mother taught me. Who are these women who ridicule us and who do they think they are? 

You were very kind to refer to this as "snobbiness." The word which comes more readily to my mind ends in "-iness" but doesn't start with an "s."

It's not the stitch. It's not which hand holds the yarn. It's where the heart is, and whether there is a heart there, and what the heart is made of - love, or the bitter gall of the put-down. Those women are handicapped. We need to understand that they suffer from a malfunction of a vital organ.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

The right way to knit is they way that works for you, every technique that gives the desired end result is the right way for somebody and all have merit.  

My mum taught me continental, my grandmother tried to teach me english/throwing and I could not do it, it felt wrong and clumsy and backward.

The funny thing is, I discovered only yesterday that my mum and I now have different techniques! we knit the same way but at some point over the years I have developed a different way to purl than she uses :mrgreen:


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Linda333 said:


> I have a wonderful knitting resource book. It suggested it would be convenient to know both ways of knitting so if you get tired using one method you could switch to the other. Absolutely nothing was said about one being better than the other.
> 
> I belong to two different knitting groups and have encountered some continental knitting snobs while others who knit continental style simply knit without anything being said about their technique. I have taught myself to knit continental but I have trouble with the purl stitch. Since I have been knitting for many years, I am more comfortable being a thrower and I can knit more quickly with the method I use. Bottom line: I love to knit and I am enjoying myself.


This just shows how different we all are! I absolutely LOVE purl rows because they are soooooo much faster than knit rows for me!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I teach beginners and show them both ways. I always tell them that it isn't the method, but the finished product that counts! I don't care how they do it, as long as they enjoy the journey, right? I just want them to experience both ways so they can choose what is right for them. Ignore what others say, there will always be the "snobs" out there. You have more class than they do...


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Knitting styles are as varied and unique as the people who knit. I knit Continental myself, but that is mostly because I was taught by my German Grandmother. I don't see it as a competition. Ignore ignorant comments - I say just enjoy knitting for what it is .....relaxing, meditative, useful, gratifying...I could go on and on...........


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


Rhyselle,
I too have noticed what you are describing. It is a bit of a head-scratcher that something as basic as knitting would generate such a mind set but it is definitely out there. The sad part of it is that nobody is helped or encouraged by talking about "right" or "wrong" ways to knit. And, of course we haven't even included in this discussion all the different ways people wrap the yarn to tension it. The way to knit is the way that works for you. People do benefit from trying, learning and using different methods just as you described.

For instance, I started out knitting using the (more or less standard) method of throwing the yarn with my right hand. Now I knit using the flicking method (a version of English) and feel it is a very effective and relaxing way to knit--I have no arm or shoulder problems, etc.

For me, that is the "right" way to knit. I think many others who knit English style might benefit from using that method as well. Using it can both increase speed and diminish sore muscles.

But truth be known, knitting is like so much else in our lives--the way we are first introduced to something usually becomes the "right" way in our mind and we are unlikely to change it unless something comes along to prod us a little bit.

To that end, any readers who knit English style who would like to try flicking, here is a link:





Very Pink Knits produces great, top quality videos. I would recommend knitters checking their videos for any techniques they want to learn.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Knitting should be fun. I was once told I knitted wrong. I taught myself to knit. I throw when I knit.

My friends told that person that there is no right or wrong way to knit, as long as the stitch is in the right position when you knit.

There will always be someone who likes to complain or tried to bring you down. Move always from the complainers.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I knit "english " and not wishing to boast but my tension is always very accurate and my stitches are always even. I can knit a 50gm ball of english 4ply on 3.50 needles in half a day.
I did decide to have a go at continental but found purling uncomfortable, i know more practise. However i thought why ....... i am not knitting for monetary gain and am happy, mostly, with my results. 
Please, please dont think i am being smug i am lucky that it is in my genes that i have the fascility to have cooperative fingers.

Nobody should ever try to make you change if you are comfortable with what you do. So just tell the knitting police to back off. 

We should all enjoy that wonderful magic of what things of both beauty and practicality that we can produce with 2 sticks and a bit of yarn.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

There is no right way to knit...if your stitches are correct then you are knitting "right. I also taught myself continental style to knit stranded,..but I actually knit with both hands when I so so you really need both methods. That is all they are...different methods to reach the same goal.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

No, you are not being thin-skinned. There really is no wrong or right way; just whatever you are comfortable with. :thumbup: 
I have been wondering, though, what the difference is between "Continental" and "English" knitting and is the way we learn here in the US like either? What is a "thrower?" Thank you. :?:


----------



## joannaemerson (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't think you are being "thin skinned". Some people think unless one does things their way it is the wrong way. Do it the way that works for you.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Let's see: I am knitting lace and find that I throw on the lace side and continental on the wrong (purl) side. if it's a row of ssk and k only, I usually do that row continental, too. Does that mean that I am knitting wrong some of the time and right at other times? Shoot- just as I tackle a new thing, I guess I'm not tackling it at all.

NOT! Sounds to me like that particular knitter may have been the type to smack the hands of left-handed children for using the wrong hand. No such thing. Whatever makes you happy is what is right.

BTW: I was watching "The View" and one of the ladies was knitting something while they were speaking. She was throwing. While a part of me wanted to show her how to wrap it around her right finger so it won't take so much movement, I know that Grandma knit like that - and she was 96 when she passed.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> I have been wondering, though, what the difference is between "Continental" and "English" knitting and is the way we learn here in the US like either? What is a "thrower?" Thank you. :?:


The basic difference is (as I understand it) an English knitter throws the yarn around the needle to create the next stitch and a continental knitter reaches through the stitch being worked and picks up the thread to make the new stitch, hence throwers and pickers


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I look at it this way...it is like doing dishes...as long as they are done and clean, it's the RIGHT way.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

You know, what some people forget is that all knitting is, is basically just a WHOLE bunch of slip knots.. There is no right way or wrong way!! If the end result looks like what you had in mind when you started, then you did it right!! Just that simple!!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm laughing at your comments because my British grandmother taught me how to knit. There is no right or wrong way to knit, continental or otherwise. As a matter of fact I have a friend who knits continental style and trained with the Norwegians to learn their style of knitting. One day she challenged me to a knitting contest to see which was faster. She is a very experienced knitter and I thought that it was a no win situation. I knit the english way and am a "thrower". I finished the garment before her by minutes and was quite pleased to see that it really doesn't make a difference. Knit on! the process is suppose to be an enjoyment not a comparison with others. :roll:


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

My Mom took lessons in a LYS and they taught her continental. When she saw me flicking she commented that she wished she could do it that way.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Just smile sweetly, and say I am learning the right way "My Way"


 :thumbup:


----------



## lindakindel (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm with you!
I use whatever method is best at the moment. 
I continental purl until my index finger hurts, then I switch to the Norwegian purl!
Without the Internet, our grandmothers only knew the local methods. How blessed we are to have world knowledge at our finger tips!


----------



## Romar (Jun 9, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


I would hate to run into that woman as I knit holding the right hand needle under my armpit. Works for me!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

EZ stated that she learned to knit by throwing. She then learned continental. She suggested that no matter which way you knit that you should learn the other. It comes in handy when doing stranding work. I learned this first hand when on a knitters cruise. I am a thrower and will probably be for the rest of my life, but when stranding know both methods does come in handy.
I too do not want to be a speed knitter but enjoy the relaxing motion of knitting.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh yes, the 'snobs'!!! I'm surprised you haven't run into one sooner!!! I knit continental and took classes to learn to knit English style, the 'right' way of knitting! well,after many lessons I find I'm stuck with my continental style - I just CANNOT change - so used to knitting the way I've done it for years - Where you really, really find the SNOBS is in quilting! Be glad you're not a machine quilter! A few years back I had to put away my crochet hooks and knitting needles due to arthritis and take up machine quilting - there's no way I could have held my fabric and quilted while holding a small needle. I ran into so very many hand quilting snobs that I was almost ashamed to say I was a machine quilter, but I got over it when I went to quilt shows and saw the absolutely beautiful work done by machine - no way could it have been accomplished by hand - so - do what suits you and forget about the critical people out there - enjoy your craft!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

lindakindel said:


> I'm with you!
> I use whatever method is best at the moment.
> I continental purl until my index finger hurts, then I switch to the Norwegian purl!
> Without the Internet, our grandmothers only knew the local methods. How blessed we are to have world knowledge at our finger tips!


lol, the Norwegian purl is continental purl. There are several ways to do continental purling. I knit and purl Norwegian continental but also knit and purl English throw. It does come in handy for fair isle knitting! Zoe


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> There is no "right" way to knit, to my mind. However you knit that obtains the desired result is the "right" way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I originally learned 'throwing' style from my Grandmother. When I married, my mother-in-law said I looked awkward knitting that way and I learned Continental from her. Recently on KP I learned Portuguese style. Now when I'm working on a piece in stockinette, I do the purl side in Continental and the knit side in Portuguese! Never did get the hang of putting a needle under my arm! I used to tell my children, "Wise people listen to advice from everyone - and then decide what's best for themselves!"


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes, in doing something the 'wrong' way, amazing discoveries are made! I say do what works for you. That being said, I learned to knit English style about 2 years ago; now I would love to learn Continental for the same reason you stated; colorwork. I guess it would have been much easier if I had learned to knit the 'right' way the first time around. LOL


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Good grief-Like in most things, people who are insecure feel they have to make others feel inferior (to boost their own sense of -false- security!) We call it "bullying." There is no right or wrong- only happy knitters who produce products they are happy with!

Have a great day- knitting "your way" (whatever that is!"


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

I learned to knit the continental way, because that is how my mom and granny knit. My best friend knits the English way, and I have always admired her work. However, now that we are both in our 50's, she is having some repercussions with some shoulder pain, perhaps rotator cuff, definitely a repetitive stress problem. She has hardly been able to knit this past year, so is slowly attempting to learn how the continental way! It is for sure easier on your arm. 
Just want to address the issue of left handedness too that keeps cropping up. I shake my head every time I see questions regarding. I am such a lefty it isn't funny, however I can't help but think knitting left as opposed to right handed is like asking how do you play the piano if you're a lefty? I do play piano, use a computer mouse, hmmm, what else, I'm sure many things that require the use of right hand. Anyway, just sayin'! Of course crocheting is a completely different subject. I remember getting sick and tired of a crochet project and a right handed friend offering to finish for me. Well, no could do of course! We at least had a laugh.


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Just continue to knit the way it is most comfortable and enjoyable for you. I have seen women knit with the continental stitches and their needles fly, but it is awkward for me so I continue to knit in the English style. Some people think their way is the only way so just ignore those comments and enjoy your knitting!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I always thought that whatever works best for YOU is the right way for YOU. Never mind anyone else.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

There are numerous techniques for holding yarn and/or the needles, depending on the person's comfort or how he or she was taught, and allowing for varying cultures as well. The goal is to achieve the best finished product , with as little difficulty as possible, and ultimately to enjoy the process. There will always be those who believe that "their way is the only way", but that doesn't mean we have to submit to their predjudices. (And they may not even be good knitters). Not too long ago I learned the "Portugese" technique. While it's fun to have this skill in my bag of tricks along with the continental and english methods, it's not my favorite. That doesn't mean that I look down on those who prefer to knit this way. 

So my response to anyone who insists hers is the only correct method, is that there is no right or wrong. They are all correct, but DIFFERENT, according to individual preferrences.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a self-taught continental knitter. I get that all the time too but it is the English knitters telling me that I do it wrong.....my projects come out nice and do not look any different from theirs when complete....so what if I knit differently it works!

I recently taught myself to throw as I did my first fair isle project and found it was much easier to keep the yarns untangled by keeping them separate. I will always be a continental knitter first...I am much slower on the other method...I am sure I could learn to knit the English style faster but why would I want to? 

You need to let these petty things just roll off you..


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Oh, my dear Rhyselle! You are so right about the real reason for knitting - including the reason for choosing or sticking to your preferred method.

As other people have pointed out, the reason for anyone making unkind comments surely comes from something within the person making the comment. People who have self-confidence and self-esteem have no need to try to make anyone else "feel bad."

I confess I haven't read all 12 pages (so far) on this thread, so I don't know if I'm the first or the 20th person to say the following: Nobody can get the power to hurt your feelings unless you give it to them. Why do that? Take it BACK! Only give that power to people who love you and will treat your feelings with the gentleness and kindness they deserve. 

Ask yourself, why do you care what some acquaintance thinks about knitting style? Or hairstyle, or anything about yourself? 

You are better than that. Now go take on the day.......


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I taught myself to knit - from a book. It taught me the so-called English method. It is every bit as good and the continental. To be a snob on a style of knitting is beyond my comprehension. It is always nice to expand your expertise so knit any method you like and learn as many different things as you desire. Knowledge is good - no matter what form it takes. :thumbup:


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

This reminds me of something a coworker told me. The story goes that her grandmother smacked her hand with a pencil every time she did not hold the crochet hook the way grandma thought it had to be held. I feel sorry and angry for any person who had to experience something like this.
Knit, crochet....do whatever you want to the way it feels best to you. Do you enjoy knitting your way? Do it! If you want to hang up side down from the rafters while knitting, heck, that's ok too. It's appalling when someone tries to put you down just because you don't do xyz like they do. Stay away from negative and narrow minded people like that is all the advice I would give you. Be happy and enjoy your knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrsdonha (Feb 21, 2012)

The important part of knitting to me is that we keep this age old craft going. One of my favorite memories of my childhood is watching my Grandma knitting/crocheting. There was never a day I was with her that she wasn't doing one or the other. She made many, many beautiful items for each of her family members. The ones she made for me, I treasure. She taught me to knit the English way, so whenever I knit I remember her and am thankful to her for handing down to me this wonderful craft. 

So to me, its not the technique its having the skill that I'm thankful for. 

Wouldn't it be nice if we could all just enjoy the fact we have that skill and not worry about the technique we have learned. There may be a special reason, like mine, for the technique a person uses.

So my answer to your question....no you are not thin skinned. Just sensitive in a thoughtful way as to why it would matter which way we do it 
: ) People are so silly....aren't they!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I knit English but I am a "flicker" rather than "thrower" and I too didn't know there was a difference before KP. I did know about Continental and try as I might I've never mastered it, nor do I really want to. I did learn how to carry in left hand for Fair Isle knitting. As for speed, I'd say sometimes my "flicking" is as fast, or almost as fast, as continental....but speed isn't my aim either.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I too have been told that I didn't knit right, by a German lady years ago. But I'm still a picker, and my creations have always been in high demand by my family, and they don't care which hand I hold my yarn in! Actually I can knit Continental, but not purl. 
Side note: I have read that English and American ladies changed to the right hand hold when WW1 started. The left hand way was called German and they didn't want to knit for their soldiers in a German way. True or false? IDK. Sounds logical to me.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

There is no "right" way to knit. You're correct. It's just 2 stitches done any way you want.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

People can be snots for whatever reason. Before I learned to knit I crocheted extensively and went into a yarn/knitting store. I picked up several nice skeins of yarn but wanted bamboo crochet hooks at the time. The owner was on the phone the whole time so I waited and she asked may I help you? So I said I noticed you have bamboo knitting needles and I'm looking for crochet. She glared said in a snide condescending tone I only sale knitting. I smiled said thank you, calmly put all the yarn I had down on a shelf right where I stood and left. There is no reason to be rude period. It's fine she preferred knitting, it's not fine acting like its low class to crochet, not the first time I experienced it! If your happy what difference does it make how you throw? Now you know 2 ways


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

"Smiles", It does not matter what style people do. If they do not try different things they can not grow. It is your time to try different styles, rejoice. Do not worry about what others think, be proud of what you have accomplished. Dance with the pride and joy with all you are inspired to do. I learned to knit by myself, I must say I have always thought my style was created by me for me. I have learned since joining KP it has a name. I can not remember what it is called for the life of me but there are YouTube videos. I can do English style, but like my way. It works. Enjoy and just do not let people's words hurt you.


----------



## astrobooks (Apr 23, 2013)

yes, I do understand what you mean about 'snobbiness'. there seems to be a nonverbal 'look down your nose' attitude, among hard core knitters. I too learned a variation of the 'English' method, 50 yrs. ago, and still
doing it the 'comfortable' way. I throw my yarn from rgt. to left; actually 'wrap' it around using index finger & thumb.
My mother taught me to hold it that way when I became frustrated; weaving the yarn between fingers of left hand. It was either too tight or too loose. I could never get it right. I knit socks, cables, lace, norwegian designs and still learning. It is very calming, serene, rhythmical....I think most would agree


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Batwing said:


> Good grief!! I didn't know there were that many diff. ways to knit!! What's the diff. btwn English and Continental?? And what in the world does it mean to "throw"???


Will I confuse you even more by telling you that Continental knitters "pick" while English knitters are those who "throw"?

I'll let someone else explain the difference.

And these are only 2 ways to knit. Also, I think if you had 6 knitters in a room, all taught the same method by the same instuctor, ....you would have 6 kmnitters in a room each knitting just a wee bit differently. We each put or our own spin on it , I think.

JUST ENJOY IT!


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

I think you're being a bit thin skinned. She was probably kidding around. If not.. Why do you care about what she thinks? You're letting her rent space in your head and she forgot about it right away. Don't giver so much power over you. Lots of Love,
Maribeth


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey, if it works for you then it's the right way! Don't let other's comments keep you from enjoying your craft.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Hotske, is that the Summer Flies shawl?


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Ultimate test -- regardless of method -- the completed project achieved!! Can anyone tell whether a garment was made using English, Continental, Portuguese or any other style? In most cases the garment was made with love and care, that shines through in each garment and that is all that matters.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

It's the old way of "putting down" some people find necessary. That also goes on between hand knitters and machine knitters. Different strokes for different folks. I do a bit of everything, throw, continental, and machine. What gets you in the end is beautiful hand mades ( not home made). I teach throw first to right handers, and continental to left handers as think that is easier for them to understand. I choose not to teach totally "reverse" to lefties as think it makes it harder for them reading patterns. To each his own and enjoy the process no matter how you do it.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Some People are so rude,forgive them for their ignorance and go on with your life, and knit how ever you like.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of 'snobbishness' in knitting. But frankly, I try to treat it like any other intolerance I encounter. What does that mean? It means I try to laugh it off.

I've been teaching some people I know to knit recently and have discovered that there is no wrong way to knit. It is such a freeing thought.

Like you I learned the English method. I found I got cramps in my right hand and a stiff right shoulder. So I experimented and learned continental. Since I knit for the rhythm also (and the calming effect), I find myself switching back and forth between the methods depending on how my hands feel.

So to sum it up, I poke fun at myself. When someone sees me using English, I tell them my German grandmother taught me (don't pick on Gramma!). Or I love the comment, 'I thought you were a thrower." to which I reply, I can't make up my mind, so I knit anyway I can to overcome my disability. (not many people are willing to ask what my disability is -- mostly it is not being able to make up my mind.)

So bottom line for me, is ignore the naysayers and the snobs, life is too short. Pass along what you learn and enjoy knitting!


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I am not sure of my style but it is some variation of continental. Years ago, I visited our local yarn shop and asked for help on a project that I wanted to make. When she saw how I knitted she was very definite about changing my style of knitting. Her words were "Don't you want to learn the 'right' way? I never went back and lost interest in knitting for many years. There were,afterall, other hobbies. Her words have haunted me for years. I am 74 years old now and am over it (I think). I knit a lot and love it..my way.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Knitting is knitting. No right way or wrong way. I knit both ways but I just like to knit.


----------



## Deidra1066 (Dec 17, 2012)

Honestly, it wasn't until I joined this forum that I found out there were so many different ways to knit. I have to say that it's what you are comfortable with. If you have arthritis then whatever hurts the least! I have carpal tunnel and a bit of arthritis and not quite 30 yet. Ive run into the "snobs" as well. And I try not to let it bother me. I dont really use English or continental method, I use the Ashley method. Lol a cross between the 2 that is comfortable on my hands and wrists. So use your own method! Do your own thing and enjoy your knitting! I knit to make myself happy and I love the beautiful things I create I refuse to allow a snob to take away my joy in something I have come to love!


----------



## Debtros (Mar 2, 2013)

Some people have no idea that however you knit, right handed knitter, left handed knitter, it doesn't matter how you knit as long as you do the stitch right. I had a few people who were truly left handed and I learned how to knit left handed just to teach them. I got a lot of slack from fellow knitters telling me that there is no such thing as a left handed knitter. I also was told that their stitches would be backwards. I saw to it that the stitches was just like the right handed knitters. As for the contenental knitting I have tried but I would rather throw the yarn as I'm more comfortable. Keep up the good work and don't let others intimidate you! Oh yea, have fun, it's a great de stress mode too!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Deidra1066 said:


> Honestly, it wasn't until I joined this forum that I found out there were so many different ways to knit. I have to say that it's what you are comfortable with. If you have arthritis then whatever hurts the least! I have carpal tunnel and a bit of arthritis and not quite 30 yet. Ive run into the "snobs" as well. And I try not to let it bother me. I dont really use English or continental method, I use the Ashley method. Lol a cross between the 2 that is comfortable on my hands and wrists. So use your own method! Do your own thing and enjoy your knitting! I knit to make myself happy and I love the beautiful things I create I refuse to allow a snob to take away my joy in something I have come to love!


You go, girl! Knitting keeps me from biting my fingernails and cuticles.

By the way, I was raised in Columbus.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit, too. English style, a thrower. I love it. 
I learned continental as well for more than one color knitting as it comes in handy. I do believe it is probably faster but I'm with you. I enjoy the process, meditative feeling I get from the rhythm and nice flow I have from being a thrower. Perhaps this is the way a continental knitter feels as well?
If I try to knit strictly continental it will take me a lot of practice just to get my tension correct and I enjoy the other so much that I don't bother. 
I've seen knitting shows on tv where the host who did continental told the English, thrower that she should learn continental and she could get the project done this year!
Personally, I feel it's nice to know many different ways to do things but if you prefer a method, specially one that was good enough for your grandmother, that's your preference. Neither is better than another. Both have pros and cons for different people.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

No method is "wrong" or "right", just different. Just knit the way you like best, and enjoy it.


----------



## wanderingLouise (May 6, 2013)

I knit both ways and find it makes it much easier to deal with the strands of yarn when doing Intarsia. I start one way and change for the intarsia, then back to the other method. I suspect I use the English way as the main one and the continental for the intarsia. Sorry about the confusion, but I don't know the names of the methods, just use them.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a thrower too. Someone told me I should knit continental. I just ignored it. I believe you should the way that is most comfortable for you.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Berni:

Every person including instructors has "Always" said there is NO right way of knitting. As long as the result is correct and you are happy with it any method of knitting is acceptable. Enjoy your knitting time .


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

You're not thin skinned. These "snobs" are just ill mannered! I learned from a Japanese lady in southern California when I was 18 y/o and she knitted English style. I still do and have tried to conquer the Continental style. It makes me knit looser; lose stiches and basically get frustrated! I will stick w/English. Rayco knitted sweaters for 4 daughters and they were done quickly and beautifully. You can go to youtube.com and search for faster knitting English style and there is a lady/ladies there that can go at warp speed doing English style....
Moral of the story is: People need to do what they want and not try to change everyone to suit themselves...To Each His Own....Just ignore such rif-raf.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Please don't get upset at what that person said, it was most probely jealousy as you doing something really beautiful, you knit what ever way you are comfertable the end result will be just as stunning, keep smiling &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

It's my firm belief that only very insecure people attack people who don't do everything their way. I started English, was always vaguely uncomfortable, tried Continental and found my personal fit. There are many other methods besides those two, depending upon what country one lives in; none of them is wrong. When I run into this attitude, mostly from a stepdaughter who does not knit, I simply smile and ask, "How does this threaten you?" (Apparently it's because that's not how her grandmother did it.) She has been a lifelong crocheter and does lovely work. She thinks knitting is too hard; I suspect she could make the shift if she tried Continental since the yarn is held in the left hand exactly like crocheting, but she won't consider it because it's "wrong." Oh well, I tried :~).


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Agree - knitting - as with anything in life - is what YOU are comfortable with, not how someone else thinks you should do it.
Too many people try to force their ideas or ways onto other people, or couldn't agree with you to save their life.
It is just the way they are. 
I happen to think orchids are lovely flowers - a 'friend' thinks they are creepy. She doesn't seem to like, or agree, with anything. Some people are just like like that. Best to let them get on with it and do things the way you are comfortable or enjoy them. Doesn't just apply to knitting either! 



digiknit said:


> Some people always have to upset or make a snide comment to enable them to have a good day. Ignore them or you could ask them if that made them feel better. You and the people you knit for are happy and she doesn't matter. Love and hugs .


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Question: In the movie "War Horse" the mother is 'throwing' her knitting. Is that the way it would have been done in that time (WW I) and place (Devon)? I didn't think so. And I love how they had her threatening the landlord with her knitting needles!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I envy those nimble index and or ring fingers of a lady. I am so lumberous knitting my finger and thumb to throw. Joanie tells me I am producing something very good so why worry. I guess she is right but I would love to be able to knit with just a flick of a finger, At nearly 76 I suppose I am just too old to learn something new.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Thin you have just "run into" a few (or maybe a lot) of people who are really very narrow minded. You know the kind of folks that think the only "right" way is their way. 
I am a slightly different continental knitter. I do hold yarn in left hand and pick the yarn...but knit into the back of the stitch and purl into the front of the stitch. My stitches sit on the needles in the opposite way of all I have seen on YouTube's continental knitters. I never thought I knitted "wrong"... just different. 
Several years ago while working on Fair Isle sweaters, I finally taught myself how to "throw" with my right hand (only on two col0or knitting)...but my stitches still sit on the needles in the "wrong" way. Learning to knit in the round (for those same Fair Isle sweaters) was initially difficult because I had to figure out that when knitting in the round...my stitches seemed backwards and to get an untwisted stitch, it would be necessary to knit in the front of the stitch. 
Now that I am into knitting socks (somewhat addicted to them) I knit in the front of the stitches while working foot...then switch to knitting in the back while turning the heel (since I am working back & forth) and purling in the front, then back to knitting into the front again on the leg. 
Wonder what those folks you know would think of my knitting.
Jane


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


You're not being thin-skinned at all. Some people can be really rude and thoughtless. I, too, knit in the English style, but I use only my index finger to throw the yarn over the needle (a "flicker", I learned recently - and I learned to knit that way from my aunt in 1956). It's just about as fast as continental, which I could never see the point of learning. Just do what you love and ignore the ignoramuses. Knitting isn't a contest, well, unless you're in a contest lol.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

My granddaughter-in-law is German and her grandmother taught her to knit when she was a little girl. Now she takes classes in America but still knits continental style at age 28. I learned English style from my grandmother and have always been a "flicker" -- now, I'm age 85. Recently G-I-L came to visit for a week-end and she brought instructions (in English) for a tea cozy. We sat side by side on the couch and shared the instructions. She knit her style and I did mine, and we were both at about the same place at the same time. My son-in-law was here and he got a great kick out of watching us with our heads together discussing what comes next. The finished cozies look like twins.


----------



## mdbigmama (Apr 7, 2013)

I do both knitting and crocheting. I learned to "throw" the thread, but had seen people that didn't. So one day I experimented till I figured out how to do it another way. I have since watched people doing both crafts. some hold the crochet hook like a spoon when your eating, others like a flagpole. what every way is comfortable for you and gets the results you want. There is no "right" way. I am now 64 and been knitting since my early teens.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL! I just taught a knitting class to a few ladies from church and told them that while there different "methods", the only one I knew was English, but if they were interested to look up the others and try them out to see what worked best for them. One of my friends (who crochets a lot) holds her yarn in her left hand like she's crocheting. It looks weird and awkward to me, but it works for her, so who cares? I wouldn't mind learning continental because I think it might be easier for my left handed daughter to do -- but then again, maybe not. To quote Shakespeare "Nothing is right or wrong but thinking makes it so."  Use the method you're comfortable with and enjoy the experience.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I am really enjoying this thread. Reading the different methods knitters use and who taught them. 
How sad it would be if there was only one way.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing to be gained by joining a fool in his foolishness, my Grannie used to say. When encountering negative people I usually give them the look with one raised eyebrow and say nothing. They are usually looking for an argument, and when you won't give them one, they go away mad; but at least, THEY GO AWAY!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


I think your RIGHT ON the button! All ways are the right way if it works FOR U! No 2 people knit or crochet alike. Whatever is most comfortable for U is the right way. Most important is to ENJOY!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I do think you are being just a wee bit "thin-skinned" about this. For ages upon ages, knitters have always joked around about their individual styles being the "right" way to knit. You just laugh about these comments and proclaim your knitting style the right way! lol, it matters not what method of knitting style you use, only that you knit the stitches, hmmmm, or purl them!
> 
> I really dont see these comments as being "snobby" but rather from the humanities' point of need within us to be right about their own stuff. No one likes to be wrong. But the knitting right way or wrong way does not exist even though at times these comments do come out.
> 
> ...


I like your articulate comments. Right on target!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I like your comment:"How does this threaten you"

I'm going to remember this one.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


knit the way with which you are most comfortable..i knit the "English" way and would never ever think of changing. i get kidded about it but my standard answer is always "to each his own"...... what a boring world this would be if we did everything the same!!!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


I would just smile sweetly and ask her what are her favorite things to knit and what her favorite accomplished projects have been. If she harps on method, smile sweetly again and change the subject. No need to judge her; she just doesn't know what you know!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


Life is too short for people to torment other people about their knitting styles. Just tell those Continental knitter braggarts that the world's fastest knitter resides in Scotland and knits the English/American ("thrower") way.

Hazel


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

cheeny said:


> how are the continental and the english style of knitting different? can someone explain to me what is meant by throwing when knittening and how it is done? i probably sound fairly dumb but i have not been knitting long and haven't heard of alot of these terms you more experienced kintter use when talking on this site. i thank you in advance for any answer anyone can give me.


You might want to use the Search button at the top of this page to find answers to your question about the difference between English (throw) or continental.

Basically the English (throw) method is holding the working yarn (the yarn coming from the skein to be knitted into your work) in your right hand and looping (throwing) it over the right needle to pull through the loops on the left needle.

Continental is holding the working yarn in your left hand (if you crochet you will be familiar with this) and pulling the working yarn through the loops on the left needle. It tends to be a bit faster than the English method because you're not removing your hand from the right needle to loop the working yarn over the right needle.

Happy knitting.


----------



## Banty Hen (Feb 1, 2013)

I was taught the method I use today by a dear sweet Irish lady who owned the shop where I bought my yarn. [I loved to go there just to listen to her Irish brogue!] I don't know if this is the "English" method or not. I don't consider this "throwing" the yarn. I hold the yarn in my right hand, and it rests over the first knuckle (where the fingernail is) of my index finger. I knit close to the tips of the needles, and whip the yarn around the needle in my left hand, and I find it very rhythmic and soothing.

The Continental method makes so much sense as being easier, and I have tried it, and timed myself. I find it is no faster, and I HATE purling the Continental way. My tension is different when I am knitting and purling, so stockinette stitch comes out looking like corduroy. I try and try to knit Continental, thinking if I do it long enough I'll get good at it, but I always revert back to my old "Irish/English" method and it feels faster to me.

I will say, when I'm doing ribbing, Continental is the BEST way to go, and it can't look like corduroy! :wink:


----------



## Big Chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

I just smile and say "You do realize that I have two sharp sticks in my hand, right?" Shuts them right up.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

hotske said:


> My mom taught me to knit also...I am not even sure what style it is, but it works and that's all that matters. Keep enjoying what you do and ignore the comments of people who are clueless and rude.


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

I learned to knit many, many years ago or should I say I learned the knit and purl stitch, my teacher was a kindly English lady who taught me the English (throw method) At that time there were three weights of yarn, baby, sock and worsted or at least that was all my family could afford and not much of that. This was at the end of WWII so I felt lucky when I could get a pair of same size needles and some yarn never mind what method I used to knit just knitting was fun. Now after 65+ years of knitting socks, sweaters (stranded,cabled and plain)mittens, afghans and trying all different techniques I learn that I know nothing. I hold my yarn incorrectly and am usually a thrower, I knit socks on dpns top down although have tried toe up two at a time but like doing it old fashioned way, I use left over yarn for markers, like circular needles now that I have arthritis but have a good collection of straight needles. Anyway I read and learn all about all the different techniques and new gadgets I use what appeals to me and makes sense in my knitting style. However, when I voice what I have learned the hard way, frogging and reknitting, is often dismissed as not being up to date. Ever since knitting has become the newest craft fad it appears that unless one is following the newest"expert's" way of knitting then one is in the wrong and looked down on...it has also come to my attention that a good percentage of those claiming there are no knitting police become the most cutting when explaining just how a certain technique must be done. When I do make suggestions to people it is because I am asked and usually say this is how I do it in very general terms but you try it and have fun with it and remember in knitting there are no mistakes just new stitches...who ever thought that dropping stitches would be a fashion statement, and after years of "felting" knitted objects by accident now I can swear it was done on purpose..


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I just finished watching Knitting Dailly on PBS. These are professional knitters and crocheters. They teach, they write, and are on TV.They show us how to do things with a crochet hook, or knitting needles. The hostess Eunny Jang knits with her fingers and needles very close together and very little movement. I don't know what that is called. The next segment was Kristen Olmberg(?) who (are you ready for this?) THROWS. There is never a discussion as to which way is best. The purpose of the program is the resulting product and how to do it. No matter how you hold your needles. Rude people need to be asked what station their teaching program is on, and how delighted you would be to watch it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> My granddaughter-in-law is German and her grandmother taught her to knit when she was a little girl. Now she takes classes in America but still knits continental style at age 28. I learned English style from my grandmother and have always been a "flicker" -- now, I'm age 85. Recently G-I-L came to visit for a week-end and she brought instructions (in English) for a tea cozy. We sat side by side on the couch and shared the instructions. She knit her style and I did mine, and we were both at about the same place at the same time. My son-in-law was here and he got a great kick out of watching us with our heads together discussing what comes next. The finished cozies look like twins.


While my Continental knitting is faster than my English knitting, the fact remains that I am not a particularly fast knitter. There are many English knitters way faster. And because I'm very fussy about my cast-ons, I'm slower than molasses at that, BUT, I'm happy with the results :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Nothing to be gained by joining a fool in his foolishness, my Grannie used to say. When encountering negative people I usually give them the look with one raised eyebrow and say nothing. They are usually looking for an argument, and when you won't give them one, they go away mad; but at least, THEY GO AWAY!


;~D!!!!!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have no idea what style I knit I knit like my mother taught me to do it she had no name for it at the time she learned as a 20 yr old in about 1930-32 , that I remember but at 73 y I knit how I knit I don't care what one calls it as long as I get the job done and it looks well made and fits same goes for crocheting my grand mother taught me whenIi was 35ish or so with my 4 kids running around so she could stop doing shell stitch on baby items I knit for gifts so it was a quick learn mostly rest was self taught but I absorbed much for many years seeing her make some beautiful dollies pillow case lace etc. She had lessons as a child of 7y, I believe she said she was at the time . She lived to be 100 yrs and a few months more. She also was give embroidery lessons and the back of her embroidery was a good as the front . She taught me but mine never looked like hers. I have a horses head she did and back is just a good almost as the front I prize that item so much. My grandmother Jennie was a special women.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Similar thing happened to me, and I ask her who told her that her was was correct and she said 'it just is'. I said mine is too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Big Chuck said:


> I just smile and say "You do realize that I have two sharp sticks in my hand, right?" Shuts them right up.


Good one :~D!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dianm said:


> I learned to knit many, many years ago or should I say I learned the knit and purl stitch, my teacher was a kindly English lady who taught me the English (throw method) At that time there were three weights of yarn, baby, sock and worsted or at least that was all my family could afford and not much of that. This was at the end of WWII so I felt lucky when I could get a pair of same size needles and some yarn never mind what method I used to knit just knitting was fun. Now after 65+ years of knitting socks, sweaters (stranded,cabled and plain)mittens, afghans and trying all different techniques I learn that I know nothing. I hold my yarn incorrectly and am usually a thrower, I knit socks on dpns top down although have tried toe up two at a time but like doing it old fashioned way, I use left over yarn for markers, like circular needles now that I have arthritis but have a good collection of straight needles. Anyway I read and learn all about all the different techniques and new gadgets I use what appeals to me and makes sense in my knitting style. However, when I voice what I have learned the hard way, frogging and reknitting, is often dismissed as not being up to date. Ever since knitting has become the newest craft fad it appears that unless one is following the newest"expert's" way of knitting then one is in the wrong and looked down on...it has also come to my attention that a good percentage of those claiming there are no knitting police become the most cutting when explaining just how a certain technique must be done. When I do make suggestions to people it is because I am asked and usually say this is how I do it in very general terms but you try it and have fun with it and remember in knitting there are no mistakes just new stitches...who ever thought that dropping stitches would be a fashion statement, and after years of "felting" knitted objects by accident now I can swear it was done on purpose..


I suppose if we were concerned with being "up to date," we would have left knitting behind decades ago. Thankfully, we aren't. It really makes you wonder whether they think before they open their mouths, eh?


----------



## helen01m (Jan 26, 2013)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> Reply
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


----------



## castone555 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have heard and seen that but I take my hat off to anyone who can knit both styles, as it opens up so many more possibilities!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

It is a sad thing when someone has to tease you about something, anything. The roads to where you want to go are vast and new ones are made all the time. 
So, although you are hurt by this comment I would ask if she intended to hurt your feelings. Perhaps she can not see the hurt you are feeling. Besides, did she offer to help you learn a new way to do knitting. Perhaps she can only knit one way and once you master this new style you will be able to knit 2 ways and with 2 yarns at the same time. I want to learn to knit continental knitting too. I am learning stranded knitting as well. 
Your choice to learn a new thing is so wonderful. Do not let this persons comment make you feel bad. Instead perhaps say a prayer for them as they know not what their words do. Well at least that is what I try to do. Sometimes it is just very hard.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Life is too short for people to torment other people about their knitting styles. Just tell those Continental knitter braggarts that the world's fastest knitter resides in Scotland and knits the English/American ("thrower") way.
> 
> Hazel


 :thumbup: This is true :-D


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Yes, thin-skinned LoL (I mean this in the nicest possible way).

Knitting is a wonderful therapy that gives us happiness and satisfaction - and sometimes even an end product to show for it *grin* When folks say there is a wrong way or a right way to do something, just smile and say that the way you chose to do it is the 'right' way for you....then move away from the negative comment.

Happiness is a gift you give yourself. Choose to ignore the negative in life and reach for the positive. They are both there and it's your choice as to which one you will allow to impact your life.



Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 9, 2012)

Until I joined the forum I hadn't heard of half the stuff that is talked about on here Being English I knit 'English' but I don't throw anything!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Life is too short for people to torment other people about their knitting styles. Just tell those Continental knitter braggarts that the world's fastest knitter resides in Scotland and knits the English/American ("thrower") way.
> 
> Hazel


Please don't categorize all Continental knitters as braggarts. English knitters have often done their best to make me feel miserable about my Continental knitting (it didn't work). No one should be criticizing anyone else's work regardless of how it's done.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I teach knitting, & since I taught myself to throw; then learned "European/German," & somehow have evolved into "Russian technique," I can attest there is no wrong way.....if you can create the stitch, you are doing it just fine. I may encourage my knitters to change something to make knitting life easier for them, but they have to knit the way it's comfortable for them - and fun. Europeans might hold the needle under their arms; between their knees; run the working yarn around their neck...and have done it that way for centuries - it's all good !


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Agree.


SAMkewel said:


> Please don't categorize all Continental knitters as braggarts. English knitters have often done their best to make me feel miserable about my Continental knitting (it didn't work). No one should be criticizing anyone else's work regardless of how it's done.


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sorry. I must be obtuse as well. What is the difference and can you tell by looking at an article which way it has been knit?


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

I learned to crochet from a ladybird book for children' i was at the hospital and a lady asked me what i was making it was a bonnet that's what i made at the time another lady said it will not turn out right you are holding it all wrong to which i replied this is the way it works for me how do you hold your wool thinking i would learn a better way, Oh i can not knit just know its wrong,


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Banty Hen said:


> I was taught the method I use today by a dear sweet Irish lady who owned the shop where I bought my yarn. [I loved to go there just to listen to her Irish brogue!] I don't know if this is the "English" method or not. I don't consider this "throwing" the yarn. I hold the yarn in my right hand, and it rests over the first knuckle (where the fingernail is) of my index finger. I knit close to the tips of the needles, and whip the yarn around the needle in my left hand, and I find it very rhythmic and soothing.
> 
> The Continental method makes so much sense as being easier, and I have tried it, and timed myself. I find it is no faster, and I HATE purling the Continental way. My tension is different when I am knitting and purling, so stockinette stitch comes out looking like corduroy. I try and try to knit Continental, thinking if I do it long enough I'll get good at it, but I always revert back to my old "Irish/English" method and it feels faster to me.
> 
> I will say, when I'm doing ribbing, Continental is the BEST way to go, and it can't look like corduroy! :wink:


Your method sounds more like what is called "Flicking" instead of 
"throw"...
Jane


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> Am I just thin-skinned, or have other knitters run into this idea that knitting "English" isn't good enough?


Just give them a big smile and ask to see their Knitting Police Badge. No badge? Then that person is not qualified to criticize your method.

Basically, darlin', if it works for you, it's the right way. If another method works for me, that's another right way.

Enjoy your knitting. Life's too short to let rude people rule.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

A lot of knitters have responded. Some people are happy knitting the continental way. They don't mean to be "snobby" about it, I just think they are excited about that particular method and want to be of help. I would listen to their comments and say, "Thank you for being so helpful." Then I would continue knitting the way you like to knit.


----------



## scrappyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep throwing. Knit however it makes you feel comfy. Ignore those that are negative. They probably want to throw and don't dare ask how it is done. They are stuck in their own rut.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I knit. I don't give a name to the method. I have tried continental, but found it difficult for lace, so I guess I'm mainly a "thrower," though I do have a problem when the needle slides out of the first few stitches. Teaches me patience. I don't crochet "right" either. Every instruction book I've read says to hold the hook like a pencil. Yuck! I wrap my hand around it, and find I have far better control. Anyway, we're knitting or crocheting to create beautiful or useful things, not win races or meet someone else's standards. I agree with everyone who has said you can't tell the difference with the finished product, so the method doesn't matter as long as the creator of the item is happy.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I was taught to throw the yarn, that was the way done when I learn to knit, many years later some one taught me to pick, I can do both, don't think any special method is better than the other, but I know that now that I mostly pick, I don't have the problems with arthritis that I used to have while throwing. It's your preference and what you feel most comfortable doing. Never seen anyone walking around with a hand knitted item with a sign that says, This item was kitted by picking the yarn, how ridiculous people can be. Just keep on enjoying your way of doing it. Knitting for me is for relaxation not to please anyone else.


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

Ask them which came FIRST...English or continental ??
Who were the first knitters ??
Knit what & how you like, some people are just ignorant & best ignored..
I knit English & am proud to say so.


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Nancy, how is the "pick" knitting method done? You mentioned you don't have the problems with arthritis that you use to have while throwing. My arthritis is so bad in my hands that I can't knit for long at one time any more.

Thanks,
Neenie


----------



## pinkychang (Mar 2, 2011)

I think that is very narrow-minded. I like your idea of enjoying the craft and not for speed. There are a multitude of ways to do everything and it is interesting to learn the different ways. Keep right on enjoying the craft.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Of course, there's no right or wrong way... "Maybe you might want to respond, " Really? My beloved grandmother taught me the other way and I can't imagine she'd ever lead me astray."


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

Whatever works for each one of us who indeed are all so different is the correct way. I think my method or what I learnt is called the continental way. It is the way Icelanders knit. As a teenager, I was travelling in Ireland by train, knitting of course when a woman said to me You knit the continental way. 
Well then many years later there was this "new" thing in knitting and those who went to learn to knit with colours in a different way learnt to knit the English way because it was so much easier than with the continental way. 

ALSO! I went to a crochet class and was told that I was holding the crochet needle the Wrong way. Did my best to learn to hold it correctly, only to hear from a knitting/crochet teacher that the correct way is when your fingers are not bending very much or the way you already know or just what makes you feel good. She said that it was important to hold the knitting and crochet needles in such a way that was relaxing for the hands and fingers and not to have them crooked. Not so good for us later in life.


----------



## ChelseaCat (May 6, 2013)

When I was trying to learn 'continental' knitting many years ago, an older woman sternly told me 'That's NOT the way to knit!'. I liked this person very much and figured she was just set in her ways. Years later, I learned continental knitting during World War II was also considered 'German' knitting and it definitely was not 'cool' to be seen knitting in a fashion that was characteristic of people who at the time were considered our enemy. Now that we are many years past that era and have much more in common than differences, thank heaven there is not the social stigma to continental knitting. I do think it's much more efficient, but do have trouble with my gauge if I switch back and forth between that and the 'English' method. I also revert to the English method (throwing) the yarn if I'm struggling with a complicated pattern instruction. My rule: Do what works!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

neenie said:


> Nancy, how is the "pick" knitting method done? You mentioned you don't have the problems with arthritis that you use to have while throwing. My arthritis is so bad in my hands that I can't knit for long at one time any more.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neenie


I think, but I'm not sure that picking is the continental way (a German lady taught me), and in the country I was born and I learnt to knit they did the throwing, which I did for many years. Hope this helps, she called picking, and I see lots of people doing it so that is what I call it. I tried to learn Portuguese knitting and I was a complete failure. So I'm sticking to the two methods I know. Good luck, I know how difficult could be if your arthritis is bad.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I learned how to throw when I was around 10. An older friend of mine showed me how to continental when I was in my 20's. I never went back to throwing my yarn, but it doesn't mean that this way is the right way. It has to be whichever is comfortable for you to knit. Some people are just as you said "Snobby".....laugh it off.



Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Good one :~D!!


YES!!!!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Either method is correct and don't let anyone tell you differently. most of the people that have that attitude are not able to knit the continental and so they tend to put it down. I learned both methods but prefer the continental method. I think whichever method you are comfortable doing is what is correct for you". I am afraid if anyone made that comment too me they would get an ear full!


Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

all i can add is "to each his own", and whatever works best for you and your work turns out the way you wanted it to, keep on knitting your way!!!! there are a ton of "know it alls" in this world and they love to criticize and are always right in their minds. Because our world today is made up of so many people emigrating and bringing their ways with them, who's to say who is right and who is wrong. carry on with courage!!!!


----------



## knuttyknitter (Sep 14, 2012)

There are no right or wrong ways just variations.


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

Zoe, sorry you are wrong, it does matter when people are being rude & just plain ignorant. Is it my business how you knit ? No, neither is it your business how I knit.


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

cjws said:


> Believe it or not , this thing about right or wrong had implications during the time of World War II . My mother knitted in the subway in London continental style ( she was a refugee from Vienna) and a lady told her "you knit like the enemy". Being a refugee it was an eerie feeling to be considered the enemy!!!!
> So it is not always is all about who knits better but also who you are!!


Wow! I'd heard that Continental knitting was not popular during WWII because it was perceived as being the German way of doing it, but I didn't realize that it went that far! Thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

You keep doing it your way honey its the right way for you :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess I am a "thrower" but that is the way I learned SO many years ago---didn't even know it has a name (like English). I do wish I could knit the Continental way because I have seen ladies knit so fast with it; much faster than I do. I do wish I could master some of the joining yarn methods, too.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would have told her that there is no right or wrong way. I would have also told her, "my knitting looks beautiful, so I must be doing it right." Maybe that would have shut her up.


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

hepsubah said:


> I just showed your post to my SIL. She chuckled and said that happened to her one time in a doctor's waiting room full of people. She pulled out a small ball of extra yarn and needles, which she learned years ago to carry with her for such occasions, and said, "Show me." The lady got red in the face, sputtered something about "not having time right now" and left. An older lady sitting nearby couldn't stop laughing.


LOL! I might just try that next time! Thanks for contributing to this thread.


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

My Mom taught me to knit also. We were snowed in one winter and I had done my chores and read all the books I had in the house, so Mom taught me to knit. After 50 years of knitting I still don't know what cast on I use or which knitting method I use. And I really don't care because I enjoy doing it. It's not work, it's a pleasure and a craft.  I don't even think what I do is even very good. I just know that I enjoy what I do and have even taught 20+ people most of them girls from my Sunday School class, (18-29 year old). Don't concern yourself by what other people say or think, if you enjoy it continue on the way you are going. Just enjoy life and the crafts you can do. If others don't like it well to bad. We are put on this Earth to please others just God and ourselves, if your happy others should leave you alone. God bless you and continue having fun KNITTING.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I cannot understand why anyone would be concerned about this. The comment only shows that the person who made it is self-centered enough to have convinced herself that her way is the only "right" way. Surely we are all individuals possessing our own individual preferences of doing many different things. "Let Not Your Heart Be Troubled..." about this and most other hurtful egoistic remarks made by ignorant people.

At least this is my philosophy. Just saying, a lifetime of seeing how some people have no scruples about labeling others has taught me to give them the amount of attention that they deserve... NONE!



Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


I would like to try continental and may still before I die. But I discovered that speed would not be the reason because i am quite fast with English method.


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

Big Chuck said:


> I just smile and say "You do realize that I have two sharp sticks in my hand, right?" Shuts them right up.


This response made me literally laugh out loud to the point that my teenage son stared at me like I was crazy. This is another one I need to remember! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Just knit the way you feel comfy with, I'm English and a "thrower" too, yet my knitting turns out just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Mrs. Mac, so precisely put. I agree. Consider the source and react accordingly. In most cases no reaction required


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


Hello Dear, I teach knitting to my little group and I can tell you, as I tell them, there is no right or wrong way. The correct way is the way you feel most comfortable with. Who cares how many stitches you can work in a minute or how you form your stitches. If you love knitting then, however you work, it will be beautiful and unique to you. If you wanted something like everybody else then you would have gone out and bought it ready made.(Heaven forbid!) Be serene and enjoy   x


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know what type of knitter I am. But it is the same
as everyone here : we use yarn and needles. Nothing else really matters - does it?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> You should knit the way you want to and enjoy it!! There are always people that want to hurt and put down others. Maybe there is something in their lives that we don't know about so I just move away. My mother in law had a very bitter tongue so I guess I had practice! Have fun knitting!!


 Absolutely. You have only yourself to please. Ignore snobs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

I grew up knitting continental, learned from my Swiss grandma. I daresay the continental method creates more hand-cramping because of less change-up in the motions. Lest I court a repetitive wrist injury, I've taken to various throwing motions just to provide restorative relief from time-to-time. lol
The snobbiness I encounter has more to do with price of yarn. I just let it go; life is too short for all the knitting I still want to do...


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

I learned to knit both ways and find that the continental way is much faster.


----------



## ardys (Apr 13, 2013)

How do i get on raverely .com?I've tried for quite awhile.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

During WW-2 Americans avoided anything that could possibly appear to be German. That included various foods which we now enjoy, continental knitting, certain artcles of clothing, German books (subject or language), music, art, buildings. You name it -- if it was German, we avoided it. It was even worse during WW-1-- people changed their names and place names. Although most Americans had some German heritage, it wasn't the time to mention it.


----------



## busheytree (Apr 2, 2012)

My dad taught me how to knit when I was about 8 yrs old. I learned the Continental method and I found it was just natural for me to learn how to crochet too. Then I stopped knitting for many years and when I got back into it a few years ago, I found myself knitting the English method. Don't know why, it just felt 'right'. But a little while ago, a dear friend was watching me knit and said "Oh you are a thrower". I never thought of myself as a 'thrower' and since it came from a friend, I did not take any exception to her remark, but she did say she knitted in the Continental way. I love my friend, but it did come out in a bit snobbish way. I wish I could do Continental again, just for the different hand motions used, but for some reason, my knitting now is the English way....and I've been knitting now everyday for the past 3 years!! I love knitting. It is my passion so just enjoy the passion and the fun and join all us 'throwers'.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

ardys said:


> How do i get on raverely .com?I've tried for quite awhile.


It's Ravelry.com


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Rhyselle, why can't people be nice and just talk about knitting period? What ever works best for you is the best, besides our brains are all wired differently. I take comfort in the knitting tradition handed down from my mother and my grandmother. Does it matter how we hold our needles and yarn? Try being left handed, which I am. This prevented me from learning to knit for many years, no one wanted to teach a "leftie". Until one day determined to learn to knit I realized that it didn't matter. No one looks at me as I am knitting and yells " oh, your a lefty" like they do when I write or do something else with my dominant left hand. I just say yes. left handed people are in the right mind I and smile. Happy to be a knitter, happy knitting.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I have knitted the English style since I was 7 years old and I am now 83. Ignore rude people and knit the way you want to.
Do you think she may be jealous?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Eleven months before my sister died, she remarried (first husband died just before their 42nd Anniversary). Her new mother in law, insisted that she knitted wrong and learn the "right" way to knit. Sadly, my sister didn't do much knitting the last year of her life. It had then become a "chore" to please a battleax of a mother-in-law!

The woman was lucky I wasn't the one who married her son. I'd have told her what to do with her "right way" of knitting, not to mention her knitting needles!!

Generally I avoid these kinds of things, but my sister was dying a nasty death, at the time. 

By the way, the "battleax" never sent flowers or even a card when my sister died, though she did get her son to give her my sister knitting stuff. May she drop dead in the middle of a scarf, knit the "right way". Sorry had to vent a little.


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

I can knit three different ways. But depending on how badly my hands hurt in any one given day, I knit accordingly. Love the saying, "There are no knitting police." LOL. Just enjoy. People are so addicted to their intolerance that they think it is normal.


----------



## darlenekrystal (Mar 8, 2013)

Each knitter is an individual...and we all learn differently....To me it looks like some knitters will share to help others and some won't...in your area contact your nearest knitters guild...even if you don't become part of the guild there will be lots of help that comes with caring and respect of each individuals level...I've just gotten back into knitting again and it's much easier for me to work with patterns by myself because I have difficulties learning....the knitting shops in my area respect that and help whenever I need....Remember even in your grandmother's time she might have had to deal with some snobbiness too....Hopefully some day snobbiness goes away for good....Try and enjoy what you yourself are doing and have a great time knitting.....if you need help and there's no one around you...just come to this site...knitters paradise...and use the manufactures sites too...Patons and redheart and lionbrand have great helpers too....hope you have a great day in spite of their snobbiness.....


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

re Rhyselle, i don't care what style my knitting is as long as i knit my articles. I was taught by my mother when I was a little girl of around 7 or 8yrs and am now 89 & live in Australia, so my way of knitting is the Australian way, but would like to learn other ways. There is no right or wrong way, there are too many snobs in this world.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

This woman sounds like a very insecure person who needs to make others feel inferior if she can. Ignore her or just tell her you didn't ask for her opinion. There is no right or wrong way to knit just your way.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

ardys said:


> How do i get on raverely .com?I've tried for quite awhile.


Hi Ardys,

http://ravelry.com

Happy Knitting,
Carol


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Eleven months before my sister died, she remarried (first husband died just before their 42nd Anniversary). Her new mother in law, insisted that she knitted wrong and learn the "right" way to knit. Sadly, my sister didn't do much knitting the last year of her life. It had then become a "chore" to please a battleax of a mother-in-law!
> 
> The woman was lucky I wasn't the one who married her son. I'd have told her what to do with her "right way" of knitting, not to mention her knitting needles!!
> 
> ...


There are just some people who are ignorant azzes and that's all there is to it! (battleax)


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

18931924 said:


> re Rhyselle, i don't care what style my knitting is as long as i knit my articles. I was taught by my mother when I was a little girl of around 7 or 8yrs and am now 89 & live in Australia, so my way of knitting is the Australian way, but would like to learn other ways. There is no right or wrong way, there are too many snobs in this world.


What is the Australian way of knitting, just curious.


----------



## batttylady (May 6, 2013)

I'm with you. Knitting is relaxing and who cares what anyone else thinks of the way you go about it? I'm also a thrower, but I have tried several other ways of getting the yarn wrapped around the sticks, but throwing works best for me. You should try Portuguese knitting for an even more interesting way of knitting. I'm thinking about giving that another go. It seems like it could be very easy with some practice. Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been knitting for 70 years. My mother taught me and she probably learned from her mother and grandmother. I grew up in N. Ireland and I iknit the British/English style or what ever you want to call it. I have always been very happy with the way I knit it is very relaxing.

It is only in the last few years I have heard of Continental knitting. But I have no wish to change at this time of my life. Find what is comfortable for you and be happy with the results.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

My response to statements like that is, "I'm sorry you feel that way." And/or, "You are entitled to your opinion." The "no matter how rude or wrong it is" portion of that sentence is, of course, unspoken. And there is always the ever-popular, "Oh really? Thank you so much for sharing." Your degree of sarcasm may vary.


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

hello mevbb what is THROW ???
kele


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cpautler said:


> Hi Ardys,
> 
> http://ravelry.com
> 
> ...


Whoops, the www got left out.

http://www.ravelry.com


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Never did respect the "my way or the highway" people. Whatever feels right and gives you the results you want is the right way. Someone like that you either ignore or mock with some comment like "Thank you oh goddess of knitting wisdom" with a smirk on your face. Not your friend to begin with or she wouldn't make a snide comment, so if you offend her there is no great loss. And if she takes you seriously, see the Big Bank Theory and compare her to Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## Freda Jo (Feb 17, 2013)

And as "Old Bule Eyes" sings: 
"I DID IT MY WAY!!!" You go Girl and keep the Needles flowing!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


There is no wrong way to knit & only one right way...the way that is right for you.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I changed from the English method that I taught myself to Continental several years ago. What irks me is that some knitting instructors specify a person must hold the yarn in the right hand to be in their classes Needless to say I don't take their classes. It should not make any difference if the instructor is really worth her salt, she should be able to teach using either method. Any others out there running into this problem?


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

I learned he continental style because its good to changer periodically to ease the arthritic pain I have in my hands. The end result us the same....so who cares?


----------



## Jynxzy (May 6, 2013)

Wow I am new here and new to forums... so it is interesting to read things like this. I taught myself to knit and had some "oops" and some "dang" how did I do that. But I agree that it is the rhythm and flow of creating something for a loved one that soothes me. So it really doesnt matter what others think... as long as you are happy with the end result then that is all that is important. Huggles, sugah...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

AlpacaGal said:


> I changed from the English method that I taught myself to Continental several years ago. What irks me is that some knitting instructors specify a person must hold the yarn in the right hand to be in their classes Needless to say I don't take their classes. It should not make any difference if the instructor is really worth her salt, she should be able to teach using either method. Any others out there running into this problem?


Not yet, but I'd make a hasty exit if I did run into it!


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

digiknit said:


> Some people always have to upset or make a snide comment to enable them to have a good day. Ignore them or you could ask them if that made them feel better. You and the people you knit for are happy and she doesn't matter. Love and hugs .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

One of the reasons I love KP so much is the lack of knitting snobbery. I have run into some "expert" knitters who look down on my intermediate stuff like it's not worth much. That is really discouraging. I try to stay away from them. Knitting for happiness (and lowered blood pressure) is what I do!


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> Thank you, everyone for your comments. I'll have to remember that phrase, "There are no knitting police," for the next time I encounter another person like the one I mentioned.
> 
> I hope all of your projects turn out beautifully, no matter what method you are using!


You said a wonderful thing in your first post.

"Besides, making things fast is not why I knit. I like the serene, rhythmic flow of a strand of yarn becoming something for someone to love in my hands, and rushing the process would spoil the relaxation I get from it."

That's how I feel, but never found the words for it previously. I now knit super slow due to hand problems, and it doesn't bother me a bit; it's relaxing to slow down the world. And I "throw".


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

In a 100 yrs from now no one will care how the stitches were knitted


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

When I talk about the method I use to knit - I say that this is the way I was taught and it works for me. 
I knit in a mixed style that depends on the garment I am knitting. I have used continental and English - both are good and produce a nice fabric.
SOooooo do what you do - let the snobs stew in their short-sightedness.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

There is no"right way". Knit with whatever method you enjoy. Ignore others who say you are doing it wrong. If you are happy with the finished project it doesn't matter how you get there.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds to me like you ran into some "stitch bitches". Knit which anyway you want to and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Alice K (May 6, 2013)

I thought I was the only one who used the Continental style! I've never seen anyone else use it. I think it is an easier smoother method. I'm a 79 year old Great-grandma who has been knitting for 65 years. My first project was argyle sox for my boyfriend when I was 16. I learned to knit from my Mom who was raised in Canada, (very English)


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Everybody knits different, no right way and no wrong way. If your knit stitch looks like a knit stitch and your purl stitch looks like a purl stitch, well honey you're knitting! What I would like to know is.....Who told the snob she was the only one knitting the right way!!!


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I point out that the world's fastest knitter throws, English style. Continentals have to move fast with their giant sawing motions, but they're not actually producing stitches any faster.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

I knit continental and I've had numerous people tell me that I'm knitting " the wrong way". It's just something 
you have to ignore. Maybe it's different from what their grandma taught them. Some people have to switch sides because of arthritis in their hands. Better to knit the wrong way than have your hands hurt. 

One time I had someone imply that I had bad table manners because I hold my fork in my left hand continental style when cutting meat. She had never
seen this before. Who knows , maybe everyone in her family eats with their hands like a cave man and she thought what I was doing was wrong


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I knit continental but when I was taught to knit - English - I just changed the hand I hold the yarn in over to the left hand because I had crocheted for years. I thought I had discovered a 'new' way to knit until I went to the library and found Zimmerman's book "knitting without tears". duh She had to hide in the closet to knit continental because her nanny scolded her severely if she did it into the open. This isn't what I really wanted to communicate though. The fastest knitter I have ever known knitted English plus the fastest knitter in the world (saw her on Youtube) also knitted English - though I have seen that others would call it flicking. While continental usually is faster, it can also be a bit uneven (knit row compared to purl row) so pick your poison. I don't see one method any better than the other. Carry On and Knit the way you like.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Apr 10, 2013)

I was told by a lady who owns a yarn shop in my area that it doesn't matter how you knit as long as you are consistent and do the same thing through out .


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


You are not alone. Some of the ladies in my community (a rural area) knit continental style and make me feel inferior that I knit English. It's their attitudes that keep me from 'joining their knitting circle'. I don't discredit anyone who prefers the continental method. I believe that if the end results are the same, what does it matter. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Iam a continental knitter simply because that was the way I was taught. I don't think there is a right way or wrong way to knit. I also see the different ways people hold their needles. It does not make one right and one wrong. I am happy for people who can knit in either or both methods. For me I say just enjoy the craft.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

I am 76 years young - have been with different knitters and this is the first I have heard of knitting "snobbery" - might be because Australia is at the bottom of the world and we have not caught up yet!
Just laugh it off and knit to your heart's content.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

While attending my granddaughters' gymnastic lesson I noticed a lady near me knitting in the Continental style and I was fascinated. I just couldn't stop watching her and she finally noticed me staring so I had to say something. I told her I had never seen her style done before and it looked easier and faster than English style. She laughed and said she was taught both styles by 2 different grandmothers and she uses both depending on the project and the stitches, but over all she thinks Continental is faster for her--so there--everybody has their own style and preference. I saw the other day there is a knitting method called Southern American style. I haven't heard of it before, but I intend to do a little research and see what it is about. Being an old dog, it probably won't be something I could learn, but I always like to learn new things.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


Think positive and associate with positive-thinking people and who cares which way you knit as long as you enjoy it! Have a lovely day!!! :roll:


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I was taught what my mother called "German" style, which I think is continental. When I went to college, my new knitting friends told me I was knitting all wrong. So I think the people who told you English is bad balances out the ones who told me continental is bad. Even if I could, I don't think I'd try to switch because of the family connection, which you have also with your grandmother. I look at it as favorite family recipes. Everybody has their own and there are no two alike, but they all connect us to loved ones.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

The secret is >>>> you knit how you like-and how you feel comfortable-there is no right/wrong, and there is no race or competition unless of course you enter one lol

there are way too many critics and they lurk around every corner waiting to pounce on their next victim.

they are just petty minded so and so's.....keep on knitting however you want to knit


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Banty Hen said:


> . . . and I HATE purling the Continental way.


 Which continental way of purling are you doing/talking about?

The way I was taught 60 years ago began bothering the thumb joint of my left hand, so I went online and learned a different continental way -- Norwegian purl. It did take me several times of viewing the YouTube video, but has been a life saver for me. And my tension stays quite even.


----------



## Nan of four (Nov 8, 2012)

How fascinating that there are so many ways to knit! I wish that I had time to learn them all.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

AmyClaire said:


> I point out that the world's fastest knitter throws, English style. Continentals have to move fast with their giant sawing motions, but they're not actually producing stitches any faster.


That was a little unkind.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

God made rude people so that we would value the nice ones.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


here here


----------



## ChrissieUK (Apr 19, 2013)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


Hi. I have taught both children and adults over the years - and still learn from them! No two are the same. I remember my grandmother teaching me when I was 5 years old. Her mother taught her. Over these many years, I have adopted many ways of holding the needles which suits me. The one I have been using for the past year means that I can glide through the stitches and I have no aches and pains after knitting for long sessions - in fact, I only put the needles down to make a cup of tea. I doubt that method is published or taught anywhere. I would say if you have stitch correct and the tension to what you require - what is the problem? Lovely warm sunny day here in the south of England UK. Yes, it is unusual weather and worth a remark. Happy knitting - always. C x


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

English is throwing your knitting, not literally but your hand. I have seen continental done but haven't tried it myself as yet.


----------



## Cassienne (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't been visiting the forum for very long and this is the first time I've heard of the terms of different ways of knitting - English, Throw, Continental. I don't know which is my way. I do know my daughter is left-handed (I am right-handed) and she taught herself to knit and her method is mine in reverse so that if I'm describing purl she is doing knit. AND she's a marvellous knitter.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I know from knitting instructions that I have viewed that I have a very odd knitting technique both in terms of how I hold the needles and the yarn. It is comfortable for me and my finished products are fine. I know this because at a past craft show a lovely European lady commented on the precision of my stitches. We chatted for a while and I learned that she was a knitting instructor. She would have probably been horrified to see me in action producing my work, but I was happy to have her positive appraisal of my work. Do what works for you unless you have a desire to learn another technique.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

AmyClaire said:


> I point out that the world's fastest knitter throws, English style. Continentals have to move fast with their giant sawing motions, but they're not actually producing stitches any faster.


As a former English style, long time Continental knitter, I have no clue what you mean. I have no fast moving, giant sawing motions. I've never seen a knitter of any style do that. ???


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I found this to be a very "disingenuous" comment. This entire thread was about people not being particularly nice about the chosen/learned method of ones knitting. How ironic that someone chose to do that very thing! Calling the continental method as "sawing motions" wasn't very polite..the "knitting police" strikes yet again!


----------



## Sistervicky (Nov 14, 2012)

My father taught me how to knit. He learned from his mother who was from Sweden. I knitted in high school and then stopped and just started again 35 years later. When I went to knitting class they told me that I needed to change for the ease of reading patterns. I did change but I always carry with me my father and grandmother guiding my hands. If we learned that method then our ancestors will always be with us.


----------



## pws (Apr 10, 2013)

To me the way you are comfortable with and enjoy is the correct way to go. I knit American Style(?) and have tried Canadian, English because they appear to "faster" but since I am knitting for enjoyment (for more than 40 years) I sincerely doubt I would be able to change my knitting style even if I really wanted to...keep on knitting your way


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

digiknit said:


> Some people always have to upset or make a snide comment to enable them to have a good day. Ignore them or you could ask them if that made them feel better. You and the people you knit for are happy and she doesn't matter. Love and hugs .


love your comment, now if I could only remember it in 5 months when I travel down south, I can't wait to say that to a certain someone, it will stop her in her tracks right away.LOL


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> That was a little unkind.


AmyClaire was more than unkind - way off the mark. The average continental knitter produces knit "fabric" faster than the average English knitter - note that I said Average. The fastest knitter in the world indeed knits English but she flicks rather than 'throws' - which is where the Average knitter slows down. She also doesn't watch her knitting - that really bogs one down as well.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Which continental way of purling are you doing/talking about?
> 
> The way I was taught 60 years ago began bothering the thumb joint of my left hand, so I went online and learned a different continental way -- Norwegian purl. It did take me several times of viewing the YouTube video, but has been a life saver for me. And my tension stays quite even.


I have noticed many continental knitters do something more awkward to purl than I do. I just flick my pointer finger down and my thumb joint isn't involved - in fact knitting is very relaxing and easy on my arthritic hands and fingers. I did take a look at the Norwegian purl (I'm half Norwegian so it intrigued me) but I found it more complex and harder. So much for heritage but I am also half English - guess that is why I can knit both ways. ;o}


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't understand why speed is a factor at all. I certainly don't knit with speed in mind. If you are doing that you certainly aren't enjoying yourself. Personally I think the more you learn the better rounded you are but if one style doesn't suit you, don't do it. I have tried to learn continental just to be able to do it but haven't managed to master it yet.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> I don't understand why speed is a factor at all. I certainly don't knit with speed in mind. If you are doing that you certainly aren't enjoying yourself. Personally I think the more you learn the better rounded you are but if one style doesn't suit you, don't do it. I have tried to learn continental just to be able to do it but haven't managed to master it yet.


Love your puppies!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks. They are Boston Terriers. Top one is my husbands and the one on the bottom is mine.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Thanks. They are Boston Terriers. Top one is my husbands and the one on the bottom is mine.


Awwwww . . . My son and wife have one and I have never been so enthralled over a dog in my whole life. I thought I was a cat person until he came along. Bostons bubble with personality.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't get yourself all upset. Knit the way it is comfortable an fun for you. Why change what works for you. Every think that that person may not know how to knit differently. I've always felt that snobs are unhappy with themselves, that's why they are so negitive to other people.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

There are many different ways to accomplish your goal, I use whatever suits me at the time. Ignore rude (insecure?) people and knit on!


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I would have said " Oh I'm doing it wrong? I guess I better quit knitting!" and put everything away. some people need to have it in their face that what they say can have devastating effects.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Its not how you do it --it is how much love goes into it!!!

Next time just nod your head sagely and reply that it is the love method and that is always the right way


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think it matters which way you knit as long as the stitches come out correctly. Funny thing, I am not even sure who taught me to knit, but I was taught the continental style and my mom knits in the english or throwing style. So, I guess it was not my mom who taught me to knit. Anyway, she never told us - my sister and me - that we were knitting the wrong way. So, I think whatever works for you is the way to go about knitting. Have fun and enjoy it and don't worry about those 'snobs'.


----------



## Castaway (Jun 6, 2011)

I just ignore them. Wish I could come up with a snappy retort, though.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I originally was taught to throw by my grandmother, but didn't really knit until I learned continental about 25 years ago. That teacher, at an evening class, insisted we do continental, and you did it her way or the highway! Ultimately, you should do what gives you pleasure. That's the point of knitting.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are all sorts of knitting snobs. I once knitted with a group that met at a conveniently local book store. Two nice friends were part of the group and we enjoyed knitting together every week. There were some people who came who were "yarn snobs" and seemed to think the more they spent on yarn, and the more exotic the yarn, the more luxurious the knitting cruise, the better it made them. Eventually they left for another location in a wealthier part of the area and formed an "exclusive" group. Guess us modest folks not making a big deal of them didn't sit well. Once in a while one or another of us would say something mocking, like our amazing buy at a yard sale, then one or two of us would fawn all over each other. The snobby ones finally figured out our opinion. The motto is "illegitemi non carborundum est" - loosely translated, don't let the b------s grind you down. Have fun with your knitting. Do it however works for you.


----------



## Turveyfamily (Mar 22, 2011)

I would take no-notice of snobbiness so long as you can knit doesn't matter how you have been taught, Just continue to knit so long as you are enjoying what you are doing and have pleasure doing it. We all have different ways of knitting so let no-one cross that path so long as you can knit thats all that matters


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

As long as the finished project makes you happy, who cares about how it got that way? My husband says I don't wash the dishes right, so, guess what? He gets to wash them. Serves him... I say he hangs out the laundry wrong. I don't think he feeds the cats right, etc. Really, in the Grand Scheme of Things, if we all reach the Big White Light at the End of The Tunnel, does it matter how we got there?

Keep knitting, have fun, enjoy the results and if you need to, tell those perfect souls who complain to go pound sand.

(just sayin')


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

carillonpatrice said:


> As long as the finished project makes you happy, who cares about how it got that way? My husband says I don't wash the dishes right, so, guess what? He gets to wash them. Serves him... I say he hangs out the laundry wrong. I don't think he feeds the cats right, etc. Really, in the Grand Scheme of Things, if we all reach the Big White Light at the End of The Tunnel, does it matter how we got there?
> 
> Keep knitting, have fun, enjoy the results and if you need to, tell those perfect souls who complain to go pound sand.
> 
> (just sayin')


I so totally agree with you! My mother always said to my father...'if you don't like the way I did it, do it yourself!' He did the family laundry ;-) When my DH used to complain I would tell him the same thing & he did all of the Italian cooking while I cooked the Jewish food. It worked for 40 years.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

It just occurred to me that people who make such uncalled for remarks have stepped over the line of courtesy. You don't need to answer such rudeness. It should not even be dignified with recognition of its existence. That someone would make such unkind remarks only shows her immaturity. Enjoy your knitting. Don't let her take that from you.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I was taught by a wonderful, strong woman who was disabled from her imprisonment in a concentration camp and I'm still not sure how I knit....it may not be one of the two "right" ways...but I've knitted for over 60++ years and I've never heard a complaint about any of the 1,000's of things I've produced.

Knitting should be a joy ... don't be concerned about other's comments.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Castaway said:


> I just ignore them. Wish I could come up with a snappy retort, though.


I like strange turtle's reply. lol couldn't you just see the person standing there with her mouth open while you put everything away.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

sueba said:


> I don't know what type of knitter I am. But it is the same
> as everyone here : we use yarn and needles. Nothing else really matters - does it?


you are so right! as my late mom used to say re "nothing else really matters.... "not on your nelly".....


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I was taught to knit continental style when I was a pre-teen and that is still the way I am most comfortable knitting. When I worked in a yarn store when I was in graduate school, they didn't let me help customers with knitting questions until someone came in who knitted continental too. Talk about knitting snobs!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am Enlish so I knit the English way, and have done for the past 70+ years and I can be pretty quick, believe me. However, this topic reminded me of a session learning to crochet. I can do basic crochet but never learned the names of various stitches so I went to the lady who teaches crochet at our U3A. Since knitting is my forte I found it easier to crochet the same way I knit, in other words holding the hook and yarn in my right hand and "throwing" over the hook. The teacher was impressed and said she liked my technique and would be showing it to several ladies who found the regular way difficult. So who can say what is right or wrong.


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Very interesting. I taught myself to knit from a little book the English way. My daughter learned to knit the same way but she much prefers to crochet (holds the thread/yarn in her left hand and hook in the right). I'm trying to learn the Continental style of knitting because the arthritis in my hands makes it difficult to knit for very long. If I could get my daughter to try the Continental style, hopefully she would love knitting as much as I do. I don't think there is any "wrong" way to knit or crochet.

Neenie


----------



## EarthMom (Apr 4, 2013)

I can understand exactly how you feel. My Mom tried to teach me to knit when I was a teenager - she knits with the picking method. I could never get it. My Aunt taught me to knit English style. I fell in love with knitting at that point. I wanted to learn more so I took a knitting class. The teacher spent the whole class telling how I was knitting "wrong" and she didn't know how to help me if I was going to knit "that way". And how was i ever going to be able to do color work if I wasn't going to knit pick knit. I asked her where the Fair Isles were and how did she think that they knitted their work? I have taught myself everything else since. Keep on doing what you are doing. Love the process, there isn't a right or wrong way to do it.


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

I say tosh to them all. I enjoy knitting and have never thought about what method I use. I just know it gets done. (Have even sold patterns to companies such as Wendy, Twilleys, Sunbeam etc. etc. so it can't be that bad). I shall continue to knit, shall continue to enjoy knitting and dismiss the futile snobbery.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I was taught by a wonderful, strong woman who was disabled from her imprisonment in a concentration camp and I'm still not sure how I knit....it may not be one of the two "right" ways...but I've knitted for over 60++ years and I've never heard a complaint about any of the 1,000's of things I've produced.
> 
> Knitting should be a joy ... don't be concerned about other's comments.


Amen sister. I don't call the two methods mostly discussed "right" but just suggestions of methods for you to take your own interpretation from. I have taught knitting and teach both Continental and English and my students decide which method they prefer. I have noticed that everybody holds and works the yarn in their own particular way - which I consider 'right' for them.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

ginafranks said:


> I say tosh to them all. I enjoy knitting and have never thought about what method I use. I just know it gets done. (Have even sold patterns to companies such as Wendy, Twilleys, Sunbeam etc. etc. so it can't be that bad). I shall continue to knit, shall continue to enjoy knitting and dismiss the futile snobbery.


well said!!!!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't give anyone that power to hurt your feelings. You know what works for you and be happy and confident in yourself!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Do not put any blank spaces between the "ravelry" part and the"dot-com" part!
I did that out of habit as a typist when I got my first computer and couldn't get anything to come up!  LOL


ardys said:


> How do i get on raverely .com?I've tried for quite awhile.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you wear glasses, just pull the glasses down on your nose a little, look over the top and say nothing.Then keep knitting. It's amazing how that will bring even a chatty person to a dead stop.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> If you wear glasses, just pull the glasses down on your nose a little, look over the top and say nothing.Then keep knitting. It's amazing how that will bring even a chatty person to a dead stop.


I'll have to give this one a try :~).


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there a right way and wrong way to knit? My mother taught me way back in the 50's and I have tried various ways of casting on working through backs and fronts of stitch loops, the results are the same, so what does it matter, as long as the garment turns out the same.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'll have to give this one a try :~).


Similar action works in a movies to when you ask the teen in back of you to please stop kicking your seat 3 times and her reaction is to kick it harder and faster. Making a 180 turn in the seat and look her in the face for half a minute makes her stop for the rest of the movies and all her friends look straight ahead not wanting to be a part of it.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 7 yrs. old. I didn't know there was two different ways to knit. My neighbor just learned how to knit by reading instructions, & she knits differently than I do. I'd love to know which is which.
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> I learned to knit when I was 7 yrs. old. I didn't know there was two different ways to knit. My neighbor just learned how to knit by reading instructions, & she knits differently than I do. I'd love to know which is which.
> MRS. VERY GOOD


To make it simple - English you hold the yarn in your right hand and throw it over the tip of the needle and Continental you hold the yarn in your left hand and pick the yarn up with your right hand needle. Comes out the same whichever way you get the yarn around your needle.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure if i am walking right now -- left foot 1st or right foot first?


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


Humans have a way of preference. Snobiness is never the way to go especially in such wonderful arts as knitting and crochet. Of Course variety is the spice of life. You now know both use them as you desire. Let human beings voice their opinions about things freely. Custom yourself to listen and be unaffected because all human beings have rights to opinions. Isnt that so? Let this right not become a thorn in your spirit but remember all human beings have rights to believe what they want and do. It is a beauty from the Living God. No one with their own rights should force it on others be they adults or children. Thats my opinion.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Knitish said:


> Not sure if i am walking right now -- left foot 1st or right foot first?


I always lead with my right foot but I don't know if that is right. No? "snicker"


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> If you wear glasses, just pull the glasses down on your nose a little, look over the top and say nothing.Then keep knitting. It's amazing how that will bring even a chatty person to a dead stop.


i wear glasses and it does work!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

ethgro said:


> I always lead with my right foot but I don't know if that is right. No? "snicker"


I lead with my left foot when I bowl, but I have a three step approach, so that puts my weight on my left foot when I release the ball. As for walking. I lead with the foot closest to the direction that I am going.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I still don't understand what the term "throw" or "throwing" your knitting means. Never heard that expression before....


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I lead with my left foot when I bowl, but I have a three step approach, so that puts my weight on my left foot when I release the ball. As for walking. I lead with the foot closest to the direction that I am going.


This was an answer to a comment that was a swipe at those who think knitting one way or the other is better than the other. When walking it doesn't matter which foot you put first (unlike dancing or bowling) you are still "Walking". I answered because it tickled my sense of humor. I don't always lead with my right foot. :-D


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Batwing said:


> I still don't understand what the term "throw" or "throwing" your knitting means. Never heard that expression before....


It was new to me just a few years ago. When you look at someone knitting English style, you will note that they use a hand or just a finger to wrap - throw - the yarn around the tip of the working needle but when you see a person who knits continental, you will see that they pick up the yarn with the working needle. Hence the term - throwing or picking the yarn. To confuse things further there is the term flicking which is a thrower that has crafted the English method down to only using a slight flick of the finger to wrap the yarn. The fastest knitters in the world use this method. They work on the very tip of the needles - no wasted motion in the hands.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

meetoo said:


> i wear glasses and it does work!!!


this a a hoot. must give it a try.


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

My mum taught me too, and I suppose it is the "English" way as we are English. I think so long as you enjoy knitting and make use of the projects that you knit I can't see that it matters what method you use.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

hollysgran said:


> My mum taught me too, and I suppose it is the "English" way as we are English. I think so long as you enjoy knitting and make use of the projects that you knit I can't see that it matters what method you use.


"to each his own" ... my mom was Irish and taught me the "throw over" way. My mother-in-law was English and very happy that I was knitting, and it didn't matter to her "how" as long as i "did". Her theory was it kept the fingers nibble and the mind engaged; also doing something constructive. At the moment i am knitting scarves for our hospital charity shop to sell, and as the hospital has a cupboard for donated clothing for the needy upon discharge, some of the knitting goes in there along with unwanted items from our closets. brings a smile to my face when i see someone wearing something we donated!!!!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I once was told by a Dr. That if you are right handed you step out with the right foot first or vice versa.WRONG DR. I am right handed and step out with the left foot first better balance for me. So as to proper way of knitting its just a matter of what's best for the person.I have been knitting close to 50years and would not even think of changing.I like my way.


----------



## Killarneykat (Apr 29, 2013)

I learned the English method many years ago when my husband was stationed there.....I knit my stitches on the needle and knit into the backs of the stitches to give the item a nice even edge. Is there an easier way to do this?


----------



## pjkiwi (Mar 6, 2013)

My Mum taught me to knit and I would also watch my aunty knit. That same aunty knocked out a hounds tooth cardigan for me in two days when I was 8. I was taught the English way, but quite honestly I could care less if it was the Chinese way (is there a Chinese way?), because at the end of the day it's the pleasure we get from knitting and the end result.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Love you'all; gotta try knitting upside down one of these days!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Knitish said:


> Love you'all; gotta try knitting upside down one of these days!


How about using the toes on feet to knit?


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks ETHGRO for your comments on "throwing". That makes it much clearer. Wonder why they call it throwing. That gives me a mental picture of picking something up and tossing it. Oh well....and isn't it amazing what we humans will "discuss".....ok....argue....about. Like all of you, who cares how we knit as long as we're enjoying it. Just be sure if you go swimming this summer that you start your stroke with the right arm...or is it the left arm..??


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Batwing said:


> Thanks ETHGRO for your comments on "throwing". That makes it much clearer. Wonder why they call it throwing. That gives me a mental picture of picking something up and tossing it. Oh well....and isn't it amazing what we humans will "discuss".....ok....argue....about. Like all of you, who cares how we knit as long as we're enjoying it. Just be sure if you go swimming this summer that you start your stroke with the right arm...or is it the left arm..??


.....any arm will do as long as i stay afloat!!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Batwing said:


> Thanks ETHGRO for your comments on "throwing". That makes it much clearer. Wonder why they call it throwing. That gives me a mental picture of picking something up and tossing it. Oh well....and isn't it amazing what we humans will "discuss".....ok....argue....about. Like all of you, who cares how we knit as long as we're enjoying it. Just be sure if you go swimming this summer that you start your stroke with the right arm...or is it the left arm..??


I have heard continental style called knit picking. This is because you pick the yarn through the stitch instead of throwing it over the needle before bringing it through the stitch.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me the differences between English and Continental I learned to knit 74 years ago and dont know which style I use, but it turns out real well is relaxing and lovely to make things for others. Cara.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

cara said:


> Can someone tell me the differences between English and Continental I learned to knit 74 years ago and dont know which style I use, but it turns out real well is relaxing and lovely to make things for others. Cara.


I don't know the difference either and I've been knitting for about the same length of time! I don't really care. I just enjoy life, made all the more relaxing when my needles are busy    x


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

About 30 years ago I went to A knitting show and won A prize for being the fastest knitter and I knit with the needle under my left arm. As you say what does it matter how we 'do' things as long as they are what we want when finished.Do mens hobbies cause as much concern as to how they do their hobbies?


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Berni,

I've been enjoying reading some of the responses on this thread, and I agree with most of them, but I too get a little perturbed with this attitude. It's been the primary reason I tend to shy away from knitting groups in real time. That coupled with the fact that I'm left handed and self taught, so you know I knit ALL wrong!  Anyway, what I do is smile and shake it off, then go on doing it the way I'm doing it. Also, if I get any knitting books out at the library, I look at the intro carefully first. If there is a derogatory comment about how left handers should learn to be right handed because that's the only right way to knit, then the book goes right back on the shelf, and I go on my merry way.

PS Happy English Knitting!


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

I throw but am trying other methods - I like learning stuff !! Anyone who thinks they know best - tell them to sit in your seat and try your way for a change - or just smile and IGNORE their silly comments. My friend throws but she does it backwards from me. Who cares - it is easier for her and if done all the same - the end result will be JUST PERFECT!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Reading through all the comments tells the story-----THERE IS NO WRONG WAY. If it works for you, go for it and never mind what anyone else says.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Berni, good comment especially re left handers I too am left handed and always come in for some comment re my knitting crochet (self taught with a mirror) also my back handed writing, but like yourself I just do it the English way and dont let it get me down as I enjoy it so much and Happy English Knitting to you too. By the way i have friends who live in Euclid Ohio. Cara -


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I must admit, I don't always watch my knitting especially if I am doing a knit or purl stitch, a pattern in the knitting yes I do look down now and again. Girls at work (in the Dental School when I took Mum for her appointment) are amazed that I can talk and knit at the same time.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I've read where several of you knit holding the needle under your arm. I can't quite picture that! How does that work???


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a friend that knits with the needle under her arm and she says she can balance the needle better and less strain on the other part of the arm.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

It is amazing to me that this issue keeps coming up. Why in the world would anyone care what knitting method you use--and conversely, why would you care what they think. Knitting is a process that can be done in a variety of ways, all just fine. Some methods are more efficient perhaps, but we all should knit whichever way we enjoy. I learned to throw, but because of arthritis, I also learned to knit continental so I can change whenever my hands hurt. (It's that darn purl stitch that's the culprit). I also taught myself how to knit backwards and how to do a Norwegian and a Portuguese purl stitch so I can keep on knitting. All of them are the right way. It's nice to have knitting options.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> It is amazing to me that this issue keeps coming up. Why in the world would anyone care what knitting method you use--and conversely, why would you care what they think. Knitting is a process that can be done in a variety of ways, all just fine. Some methods are more efficient perhaps, but we all should knit whichever way we enjoy. I learned to throw, but because of arthritis, I also learned to knit continental so I can change whenever my hands hurt. (It's that darn purl stitch that's the culprit). I also taught myself how to knit backwards and how to do a Norwegian and a Portuguese purl stitch so I can keep on knitting. All of them are the right way. It's nice to have knitting options.


I think this topic has passed it's "use by date"- very interesting but I think that all opinions have been aired so let's move on. Myself - I don't give a rat's about how anyone knits - each to his/her own.
:lol:


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I am with you time to bury this subject it is getting to be a bore. Lets move on


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a problem understanding why some decide a subject needs to be ended. By all means, end it for yourselves by clicking "unwatch." When everyone has had their say, the subject will die a natural death, but in the meanwhile, those of you who are bored can elect to bail out at any time.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I have a problem understanding why some decide a subject needs to be ended. By all means, end it for yourselves by clicking "unwatch." When everyone has had their say, the subject will die a natural death, but in the meanwhile, those of you who are bored can elect to bail out at any time.


I don't know why you would have a problem understanding - after all it's not rocket science. I just thing that it is becoming repetitive.
:lol:


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Not everyone has been part of this thread so to them it is new. Not a problem. It is a subject many people find interesting. I don't mind the subject reoccuring, I just can't figure out why it is an issue how anyone chooses to knit!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you zebbie.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Phee said:


> Thank you zebbie.


My pleasure Phee!
Now I will close off on this subject as advised. p/s meant to type think - not thing!
:-D


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

new subject - why are there not more patterns for the "amply endowed"? most patterns increase to about size 18 but there are people out there who have a chest size over 40" - they can buy clothes in sizes L, XL,XXL, XXXL, but not find patterns to fit them. i have seen patterns that increase to size 18 ...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

zebbie said:


> I don't know why you would have a problem understanding - after all it's not rocket science. I just thing that it is becoming repetitive.
> :lol:


I don't understand because it isn't rocket science for you to stop watching/opening any thread that bothers/bores you.


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

I knit holding the needle under my arm. I can't knit any other way. I suppose it is how my mum taught me.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

meetoo said:


> new subject - why are there not more patterns for the "amply endowed"? most patterns increase to about size 18 but there are people out there who have a chest size over 40" - they can buy clothes in sizes L, XL,XXL, XXXL, but not find patterns to fit them. i have seen patterns that increase to size 18 ...


In my search engine I typed in "Knitting Patterns for Large Sizes" and a whole bunch of things come up. Here is one of the sites: http://blog.knittingatlarge.com/2010/10/more-new-plus-size-patterns.html


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I do think you are being just a wee bit "thin-skinned" about this. For ages upon ages, knitters have always joked around about their individual styles being the "right" way to knit. You just laugh about these comments and proclaim your knitting style the right way! lol, it matters not what method of knitting style you use, only that you knit the stitches, hmmmm, or purl them!
> 
> I really dont see these comments as being "snobby" but rather from the humanities' point of need within us to be right about their own stuff. No one likes to be wrong.  But the knitting right way or wrong way does not exist even though at times these comments do come out.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Is there a tutorial somewhere that shows someone knitting by the method of holding one needle under the arm??? Have never seen this done and would like to.....


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Batwing said:


> Is there a tutorial somewhere that shows someone knitting by the method of holding one needle under the arm??? Have never seen this done and would like to.....


I'm sure there must be a tutorial somewhere around. Some of my friends tuck their needles under their arms. To me I find it very clumsy but each to her/his own, don't you agree? Whichever is most comfortable to you is correct for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> I'm sure there must be a tutorial somewhere around. Some of my friends tuck their needles under their arms. To me I find it very clumsy but each to her/his own, don't you agree? Whichever is most comfortable to you is correct for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very long knitting needles are used when tucking it under the arm. I have 3 friends who knit this way.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

It's the finished product that matters - and the enjoyment and satisfaction that the knitter gets from the process.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

If you knit by necessity, say in the 19th century -- or before -- if you had to knit for 4 or 5 people every year, including growing children, speed was a consideration. If someone taught you how to knit came from these times, then they would carry this idea on. It may no longer be a consideration for those who 'knit by choice'.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not contemplating learning this method or anything....I'm just curious as to how it's done. I just can't picture it in my mind....


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I KNIT WITH THE RIGHT HAND NEEDLE UNDER MY ARM AND FIND IT VERY EASY. WE ALL HAVE DIFFERENT WATS OF DOING THINGS BUT IF IT TURNS OUT TO OUR SATISFACTION WHY WORRY


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


I learned from a magazine before there was such a thing as home computers and Youtube. My best friend who has a yarn shop has tried to get me to knit continentinal for awhile. It feels uncomfortable even though I think it is quicker
I just smile and still do it my way. There are bigger more important things to get upset about.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I saw a girl doing it that way once (tucking a needle under one arm). She was really flying along. I thought it was odd, but each to his own.


----------



## jacqsierae (Feb 23, 2013)

lol...u got some really good comments on here...pretty well sums it up. u do what u feel comfortable doing....n tell everyone else,to go sit on an egg :thumbup:


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2011)

Well pooh Pooh on who ever said that to you I also use the English knit because I make Irish sweaters and I find I knit faster and do the patterns neater with English so keep on knittting your own way I am in my 80's and thats how I was taught when I was little it works fine for me so ell that snob to grow up


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't have the needle under my arm I use round needles and I knit very even when I use 2 needles I also keep them in both hands I don't know how to knit with it under my arm


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

all this about how to knit, how to hold, what language to knit in, is all rubbish to me, just knit the way you have always knitted & if you want to try another way so be it. I knit & hold the needles & wool, the way my mother taught me about 83 yrs ago, I will be 91 on Sunday and am still knitting and crocheting for the last little G.G.nephew & charity. Mother even taught my nephew about 50 odd years ago,he is 65 now. He taught himself to crochet, several years ago I wouldn't say the last rug was marvellous,for his G.son, but he wanted to make something for him. Just knit and keep knitting, like I am.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

Good on you Zebbie, I don't give a rats either. Just knit the way you want to and happy knitting, from the 91yr old Gold Coaster. By the way, the weather is beautiful here, at present, and have been told we are in for a hot summer.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

My mom knits by throwing the yarn with her right hand. She knits fast and TIGHT! She taught me to knit, throwing, but i knit more loosely. 

I changed to continental because it worked better and faster FOR ME. A friend of mine knits fast enough to turn out piles of baby hats for charity, she flicks.

The RIGHT way is what works for the individual. The woman was nasty, no reason for her comment.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> There is no "right" way to knit, to my mind. However you knit that obtains the desired result is the "right" way.


So right.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

18931924 said:


> all this about how to knit, how to hold, what language to knit in, is all rubbish to me, just knit the way you have always knitted & if you want to try another way so be it. I knit & hold the needles & wool, the way my mother taught me about 83 yrs ago, I will be 91 on Sunday and am still knitting and crocheting for the last little G.G.nephew & charity. Mother even taught my nephew about 50 odd years ago,he is 65 now. He taught himself to crochet, several years ago I wouldn't say the last rug was marvellous,for his G.son, but he wanted to make something for him. Just knit and keep knitting, like I am.


I have always pretty much ignored knitting snobs except when they try to convince others that they are the official knitting police. Knit however you wish to knit and enjoy it!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


We used to have a yarn shop here that told me to not come back until I could knit "correctly". I'm a thrower, too. My mother was and that's how I learned. Well, I'm still a thrower and that shop is out of business. But yeah, there are people who seem to think their way is the -only- way, not just for your method of knitting, but the yarn you use, the needles you use the patterns you like.

Ignore them. As long as you are content with what you are doing and satisfied with the results, that's all that counts.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> There is no "right" way to knit, to my mind. However you knit that obtains the desired result is the "right" way.


The right way to knit is with needles of some type and some form of 'string'. Anything else is crochet. 

(I'm not putting down people who crochet. I do that, too. And tat, and sew and anything that will get me out of housework)


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what is "throw" in knitting, is it putting the yarn over the needle, when one is knitting each stitch, I just don't understand the meaning of that word in Knitting.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Now that Halloween is upon us, I will share the One And Only Way (tm) to eat candy corn. 

1. Grasp the candy corn fat end between thumb and forefinger. 

2. Very very carefully, nibble off the white tip, making sure to not leave any trace of white on the next layer.

3. Bite off the light yellow part, making sure to get all of it and if possible, do this in one bite.

4. Finish off the orange base with a flourish.

Remember, practice makes perfect. 

It has been brought to my attention that there are various colors of candy corn, which is an abomination in my humble opinion. Nevertheless, be rest assured that this one and only technique works for all colors of candy corn.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Next week, I will share the one and only way to place the toilet paper on the roller.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Next week, I will share the one and only way to place the toilet paper on the roller.


Pedantry runs rampant tonight.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Next week, I will share the one and only way to place the toilet paper on the roller.


Given that DH just discovered he has been eating his candy corn backwards (boy, is he embarrassed!), and since he just had his 80th birthday last month, he's watching over my shoulder to learn ASP which of us is placing the toilet paper on the roller correctly, since we (gasp) don't do it the same way. We'll be so happy to finally put this question to rest ;~D.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Given that DH just discovered he has been eating his candy corn backwards (boy, is he embarrassed!), and since he just had his 80th birthday last month, he's watching over my shoulder to learn ASP which of us is placing the toilet paper on the roller correctly, since we (gasp) don't do it the same way. We'll be so happy to finally put this question to rest ;~D.


That's why you need 2 bathrooms.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> That's why you need 2 bathrooms.


Um, we do; one on the main floor and one in the basement.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Um, we do; one on the main floor and one in the basement.


Lucky!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Lucky!


Yes and no. The basement one is relatively new; I was happy with having to clean only one bathroom.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I both knit and crochet, and I don't hold the hooks or the needles the way the books say you're supposed to. So what?
People like what I make, and that's all that really counts. I'm a thrower, by the way. I have tried continental, but it ruined my tension. Must be something in the technique I was missing. However, we are knitting and crocheting to create beautiful things for ourselves and others, and nobody who sees the final products will be able to tell how we made them, even if we were knitting standing on our heads, so knit and enjoy!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

marykelly said:


> I both knit and crochet, and I don't hold the hooks or the needles the way the books say you're supposed to. So what?
> People like what I make, and that's all that really counts. I'm a thrower, by the way. I have tried continental, but it ruined my tension. Must be something in the technique I was missing. However, we are knitting and crocheting to create beautiful things for ourselves and others, and nobody who sees the final products will be able to tell how we made them, even if we were knitting standing on our heads, so knit and enjoy!


I switched from English (throwing) to continental shortly after I learned to knit 35+ years ago. I do remember that it temporarily messed up my tension, but after a few months I found that trying to occasionally use the English method messed it up far more. I think it's simply that most do better with one method or another, some can handle more than one, and it's an individual thing. I don't think it's something the "knitting police" should weigh in one way or the other because it truly doesn't matter which method(s) one uses.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Rhyselle said:


> I was astonished, and rather hurt at this proclamation. Don't all of the various knitting methods make the same two stitches that we all use to make beautiful garments and toys and blankets and socks? I can't see that knitting English is "wrong" in any way at all!
> 
> I'm told by Continental knitters that it is faster than English knitting. But my grandmother could turn out three children's sweaters in a week back when my two sisters and I were starting elementary school--and she used only the English style, so speed doesn't seem like an adequate reason to move solely to Continental knitting.
> 
> ...


No matter what anyone tells you, there is no such thing as a right or wrong way to knit. As long as you are happy with the end results & your stitches look good to you, then that is what matters. Yes, Continental can be faster; but not always. The next time they tell you it's faster...just tell them 'not necessarily' & have them watch this video. This lady is faster than Eunny Jang who is a fast Continetal knitter. Listen to the video as she explains about 'Irish Cottage Knitting'. She uses her right hand as 'throwers' do & with only straight needles, no less.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

When I first joined my knitting group, I was told by one of the women that I cast on "weird". I thought everyone cast on this way but I guess not. I looked it up on you tube and found that how I cast on was called a "granny cast on". Very appropriate since I am a granny! Knit the way you want!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> When I first joined my knitting group, I was told by one of the women that I cast on "weird". I thought everyone cast on this way but I guess not. I looked it up on you tube and found that how I cast on was called a "granny cast on". Very appropriate since I am a granny! Knit the way you want!


Do you have a link to that type of cast on?


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

gailshirley said:


> what is throwing i gave seen it referred to but dont know what it is ,


Throwing is a method whereby you are so disgusted with the project you are knitting that you throw it away  Sorry couldn't resist. It is actually the English style of knitting.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Laniebp said:


> Throwing is a method whereby you are so disgusted with the project you are knitting that you throw it away  Sorry couldn't resist. It is actually the English style of knitting.


Love it!...too funny. I suspect a lot of us have done that...throw the knitting across the room in disgust & frustration.

I knit the American method; but I don't throw the yarn. I 'flick' it.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am still none the wiser as what the term " throwing" is. One tells me it is and English type of knitting, but what is it?????


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Basically, when you "throw", you insert the needle and wind the yarn around it in order to make the stitch. The motion you make looks like you are throwing the yarn. If you do the English or American style of knitting you probably have done this all along. It doesn't really matter what you call it, if you end up with a knitted fabric, what you are doing is knitting, even if you use a knook and it looks like you are crocheting.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Unbelievable. I've heard everything. There is no right or wrong. Do what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

The "Right" way is the way that is best for you. What a rude thing for a person to say. I taught my daughter both ways. I personally have tried continental but just can't control it. My daughter is great at it. She would never make such a rude comment to someone else. She does do what you just mentioned, she uses both to knit with different colors. She once did a pair of socks that had a striping yarn and Black which alternated every other stitch. That was amazing to watch but I'd be nuts if I tried it.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Rhyselle said:


> My grandmother, who was the first person to attempt to show me how to knit, used the "English" method of knitting--she was a "thrower". When I finally wanted to learn how to knit bad enough to actually stick with it 20 years ago, that was the way that I learned how to knit.
> 
> For the last couple of months, I've been trying the "Continental" style of knitting, because I'm experimenting with stranded colorwork and I'm finding it helpful in controlling the various lines of yarn while I knit the main color in English style.
> 
> ...


I learned English method first as well. Just like you I use continental for color work. 
I love experimenting and learning new methods. For solely using continental, I have a problem with my tension. Practice I'm sure would help in this problem but I can't seem to conquer it and go back to English as I want to knit something. Probably just being impatient. 
For me I agree with your statement, 
"Besides, making things fast is not why I knit. I like the serene, rhythmic flow of a strand of yarn becoming something for someone to love in my hands, and rushing the process would spoil the relaxation I get from it." 
I couldn't say it any better!

There is no right way when it comes to all the different methods as long as it achieves an outcome that is a knit fabric.

In time you will get tough-skinned so don't worry about it. I bet that woman that made the comment re: it's about time you learned to knit the "right way" doesn't know how to knit both ways, the way you do!

Just because a technique is different doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> Throwing is a method whereby you are so disgusted with the project you are knitting that you throw it away  Sorry couldn't resist. It is actually the English style of knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

hotske said:


> My mom taught me to knit also...I am not even sure what style it is, but it works and that's all that matters. Keep enjoying what you do and ignore the comments of people who are clueless and rude.


100% agree with you here :thumbup:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Here what I do when I encounter knitting snobbiness: NOTHING!


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I am right handed. I was taught to knit by a left handed knitter.As long as I keep everything as a lefthand knitter would do, I am fine.


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

I was not aware there were other methods of knitting. I taught myself to knit and since there are only two basic stitches, the knit stitch and the purl stitch, what difference does the method make as long as one enjoys knitting.


----------



## pinkychang (Mar 2, 2011)

There is no wrong way of knitting. I find that the American way or throwing the yarn is good for me since my stroke which left my right arm somewhat stiff. So the American way is good therapy for my right hand and I am quite fast. But like you said knitting is very relaxing. I have learned the continental method and it is useful in some patterns. So they are both good in their own ways.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Amen to that


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I am a thrower but I am self-taught and I just went with what felt right. Maybe if someone had taught me to knit, I would be using a different method. It all comes out the same in the finished product so why does it matter?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Laniebp said:


> When I first joined my knitting group, I was told by one of the women that I cast on "weird". I thought everyone cast on this way but I guess not. I looked it up on you tube and found that how I cast on was called a "granny cast on". Very appropriate since I am a granny! Knit the way you want!


That is the way I was taught as a child and still cast on that way. I didn't even know it had a name but also looked on YouTube and saw it. I have tried a few other ways but the granny cast on is it for me.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I've taught three people to knit... not one of the three knits like I do. I have never seen anyone who knits wrong. I've seen people who knit awkwardly and I've seen people who knit badly but never wrong. Matter of fact one of the people which I taught to knit, knits badly... It would probably held if she could see what she was doing.... but she doesn't knit wrong, she just has a problem keeping her count even. She will happily knit you a 1/2 block of I-cord (she has about talked herself out of knitting anything else) but she knits and she is content with how and what she knits.


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

After reading these discussions about English vs continental I have tried knitting English style

It is so HAAAARRRD !!!!!

Knitting continental, the way I learned, feels so smooth and natural

Knitting English I have to stop and think every stitch, now what do I do with the yarn ? And watching the youtube videos over and over, because it just feels so wrong. It's like being a beginner knitter all over again.

Until reading all these discussions about one style versus the other style, I never thought about it all, I just knit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> There is a saying here on KP... "There are no knitting police" I just so happen to knit continental after being taught to knit English style, I find it easier for me I consider myself ambidextrous and for my serenity it works much better for me.. My brain was fighting the right hand doing the majority of the work.. it worked out OK it just wasn't relaxing for me. But the way you do it works for you and you shouldn't feel like you are suppose to change.. that is wrong.. I also don't think your being thin skinned either... I was told by a co-worker that I knit wrong.. my feelings werent hurt either but I was not happy and took a great dislike to her after that flippant remark. I also get upset when someone wants to learn something new and lots of people say to do it a different way because they find it much easier... there are some of us that crave learning it all.. we want to learn all the techniques there are and to use all differnt tools too. I see it often here on KP.. its sad.. I don't let it stop me from trying new things just because its too hard for them.. ... I had hopes to learn color work this year.. I may still.. I'm just needing to find the time, take the workshop and practice!!!


I agree with everything you say! It seems that in many crafts there are those who 'know' the right way, and those who don't.

I remember we used to hold a wonderful show of quilts both art and bed quilts before they were auctioned off for breast cancer. I was always there during the shows, and there were some who came every year and informed us all that they weren't 'real' quilts because they weren't hand quilted. There are always those who think there way is the only right way. I am a maverick and have been told in no uncertain terms that I am wrong. I just ignore and go ahead and do it whatever way I want to do it . I LIKE to do things differently than everyone else, I like to do my own thing, not go by the book. To each his own. We are all creative and we should not judge others and their work or their methods.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I would knit the way I wanted! All that matters is if you are happy with it. If so, carry on!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

There is no right way or wrong way...just different. ????


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Yup...I've heard it all! 
And I'm tired of it.
So here is my admittedly snotty reply:
"Why yes, I knit continental, English, right handed and left handed as well as Portuguese. I'm so sorry you never managed to learn more than one technique."
If you're thinking "what a b_tch" you'd be right, but I'm sick of people proclaiming their way (probably their ONLY way) is the "correct" one.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I knit what I suppose is Continental, or some variety of it....I knit like this because it is sort of a natural extention of the way I crochet. I hold the yarn in exactly the same way for both crafts. I taught myself to crochet as a child of 10 or 12, and to knit a little older than that. I guess I never knew that holding my yan in my left hand and tensioning it with my left hand was maybe not the norm, but hey, I was self taught and maybe 14yrs old??


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Knit the way you want to and never mind what others say or think.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

You always get one lol


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I learned to ignore comments years ago. Some people just have an overwhelming need to be "right" and are very closed minded to everything but their method. Just feel sad for them, their lives must be very boring since they have doomed themselves to remain on a very narrow path.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

There is no right way to knit. Even within English method, there are many ways of doing it.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> I learned to ignore comments years ago. Some people just have an overwhelming need to be "right" and are very closed minded to everything but their method. Just feel sad for them, their lives must be very boring since they have doomed themselves to remain on a very narrow path.


Amen!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Knowing several methods is sort of like being bilingual. Someone is aways going to say "You're in America, speak English!" Which is hilarious if you think about the differences between how we Yanks talk compared to Great Briton! LOL.

Anyway, I know how to knit a variety of ways. Now tomorrow two friends are coming for me to teach them how to knit. One has rheumatoid arthritis. Her hands are greatly affected. Nevertheless she wants to give it a try. I am going to show her each of the styles, and let her decide what is most comfortable for her. The first will be what they call"combination". (I prefer "alternative"). Ergonomically it puts less stress on the elbow, wrist and finger joints. But I will have to warn her that someone will surely tell her she's doing it wrong.


----------

